# Picture Thread: Lets see your 2.5l Golf/Jetta



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

The MkV Forum is saturated with GTI/GLI picture threads, so I wanted to start a thread in here to see everyone's 2.5l Golf/Jettas. 
I'm sure everyone will agree- there is a difference. 
I'll start with some pictures from a few weeks ago.


----------



## WikdR32 (Jul 26, 2006)

What rims are those? They are sweet


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

WikdR32 said:


> What rims are those? They are sweet


 Thanks. 
18" Enkei pf01 ET45 w/ 225/40/18 BFGoodrich KDWs. 
41.2lbs a corner (weighed on an excellent scale at work). 
One of the lightest wheel/tire combos available, which was my major motivation of buying them.
I'll have new centercaps on there soon.


----------



## 561golf (Aug 30, 2011)

need to get an updated pic with roof rack.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I like the Goals on the MkVI! 
That's the first picture I've seen with them. 
Those are the same wheels I bought with my Rabbit. 
I'll use them for "winter" here in NC.


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

cant' upload photos. I emailed moderators so many times, no response. I give up on this pathetic website.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Loving those RML snowflake reps on the Mk6. Sweet. And that black MkV, clean and delicious. :thumbup:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

eatrach said:


> cant' upload photos. I emailed moderators so many times, no response. I give up on this pathetic website.


 Host them on Flickr or Photobucket.
Hyperlinks should work.


----------



## DirtyCandy (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

This is mine!


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

we have some pretty badass looking 2.5s:thumbup::beer:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Tyler, 

Your Rabbit is ill!
Tell me more about those smoked projectors..


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

REAL rabbit with a 2.5L


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

NLS,

I want your OG Rabbit.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

DriveVW4Life said:


> NLS,
> 
> I want your OG Rabbit.


 it's my wife's. she won't let it go ever....:laugh:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> it's my wife's. she won't let it go ever....:laugh:


 Epic wife.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's me. 










:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Epic wife.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Does your wife have a sister?  


























I know i know, wheel gap blah blah blah. Go away id rather be faster than look better.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lower can be faster too..


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

I need to wash it and take some real pictures, but this is all I have for now.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> lower can be faster too..


 not true. level control arms is faster. lower is not always faster. 

and yes, shs has a 14 year older sister with 4 kids.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Crappy Epic 4g pic.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i never meant scraping low... but 1.5" lower than stock, with proper weight balance...


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Summer 








Winter 








2.5 :thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> lower can be faster too..


 Ok, let me rephrase. Id rather spend 1000 bucks on more power than coils. 



nothing-leaves-stock said:


> and yes, shs has a 14 year older sister with 4 kids.


 Damn lol.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

And a butt shot


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

DerekH said:


> Does your wife have a sister?


 Or 2?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

2.5ls lookin' good! :thumbup:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

I really want some headers and a intake mani!! Not only does that look amazing I bet the sound is even better :thumbup: 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

both are one off custom pieces


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

Here is mine, old pic's  I need to take some new ones.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> both are one off custom pieces


 Ever dyno your MkV?
Looks like it probably makes good power.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Well those custom pieces look fantastic!! I wish I new about the eurojet headers when they were still available  I have been searching pretty hard to find a used one.....


----------



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice bunch of 2.5L"s in here.. 










06 Jetta 2.5L Stg. 1 Unitronic chip, koni coilovers, colour matched sidemarkers and votex lip...


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

From this past summer.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

His & Hers (Hers is parked on the street) 








His & part of Hers (joey modded headlights I eventually ditched and went back to stock) 








Water/Meth 








Old turbo meets new turbo 









Couple of pics before the drive to last years H2O. Didn't have a chance to do anymore work after that because of the deployment.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

turbo engine bay shots!?


----------



## WikdR32 (Jul 26, 2006)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


>


 Ii love these rims they remind me of the ones from my '84 Rabbit GTI


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

timmiller05 said:


> turbo engine bay shots!?


 These are a couple of years old now. Before I swapped turbos 

















During the swap about a year ago now 
.63 A/R housing from the old turbo because I got bored with the new .82 A/R 








Just a couple of randoms during one of the swaps


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

WikdR32 said:


> Ii love these rims they remind me of the ones from my '84 Rabbit GTI


 thanks a lot man, i knew these would fit the mk6 perfectly:thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> From this past summer.


 God sage green makes my pants happy. 

Great looking car!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

sage green are even more rare than Laser blue.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Tyler,
> 
> Your Rabbit is ill!
> Tell me more about those smoked projectors..


 They are oem bi-xenons. So basically...um? Amazing! I love blasting my high beams with shutters enabled on the back roads...literally its like day light out side...turbo motor pics coming soon.its in boxes in my spare room lol.everything is ready...but I have prior obligations I HAVE TO SETTLE FIRST


----------



## madness maker (Apr 29, 2002)

few shots of my 2.5t golf


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

get that thing done!:laugh:


----------



## madness maker (Apr 29, 2002)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> get that thing done!:laugh:


 i know..i know.. gota try and find more time to work on it..


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

The engine bay now has the battery cover and fuse box color matched, R8 coolant cap as well as oil cap and also black anodized washer fluid cap.


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

Just another day at my house.


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

keep em coming!


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Madness, your build will be epic!!


----------



## STEC06 (May 17, 2008)

vwluger22 said:


> From this past summer.


 Wheels? They look almost like Rota J-Mags...look nice. :thumbup:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Is it alright if im still rockin steelies with 195 continentals lol. I got some drivers gear springs about to be installed too.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

jaja123 said:


> Is it alright if im still rockin steelies with 195 continentals lol. I got some drivers gear springs about to be installed too.


 Everyone is welcomed, homie. :beer:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

STEC06 said:


> Wheels? They look almost like Rota J-Mags...look nice. :thumbup:


 Nope they are ACT.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

Kurt, spray that engine cover matte black. the gloss just looks out of place, detracts from the overall picture.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

luger, 

Stance is on point! Looks great. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> REAL rabbit with a 2.5L


 Josh, you have no idea how madly I'm in love with this car!!!!!!!!!! Best of both worlds right there. 

Here's a couple shots of mine


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow guys, color me impressed.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

20rabbit, 

I'm not usually one to go for a bagged and slammed ride, but yours is awesome. 
Extra points for it being a 4-door. :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks and i agree. your rabbit pulls it off well:thumbup:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 20rabbit,
> 
> I'm not usually one to go for a bagged and slammed ride, but yours is awesome.
> Extra points for it being a 4-door. :thumbup:





nothing-leaves-stock said:


> thanks and i agree. your rabbit pulls it off well:thumbup:


 thank you guys. Honestly I'm getting kinda bored with it myself though. I've got a mk2 sitting at the house used for the daily driver that might be the next project


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Here's mine :thumbup: 5cyl love


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooh yeah I forgot


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

TrillyPop said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your car has a face.
And it's awesome. 

Not having seen everyones rides before, I never realized all of us have great looking 2.5ls. :thumbup:


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

It makes me proud to see that all of us (although some of us have different taste) all have very nice looking cars! I think we put those gti owners to shame with nearly all of us having good looking rides!

Keep em coming guys!


----------



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> It makes me proud to see that all of us (although some of us have different taste) all have very nice looking cars! I think we put those gti owners to shame with nearly all of us having good looking rides!
> 
> Keep em coming guys!


 X2 

Day 1 









Now...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

We might be few, but we are all good lookin


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

coming next spring:


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

redrbt2.5 said:


> coming next spring:


 
i like both pairs. those radarworks will look good :thumbup:


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)




----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Dig that bimmer! Looks clean!


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

(low quality iPhone picture, but I like it for some reason)


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i dont see many CW's posted up 


















things in the future for my 2.5 are intake manifold/headers/motor mounts/ and either c2 or UM 09+ tuning


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Holy rear tuck, nick!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Holy front fender bent!
Makes me  as well as  to think you're rolling that low to do FRONT fender damage!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Holy rear tuck, nick!


 i love the wheels on your car 



TylerO28 said:


> Holy front fender bent!
> Makes me  as well as  to think you're rolling that low to do FRONT fender damage!


 lol yeah the fenders are like :facepalm:. but some bodywork will be done to widen the fenders a bit and keep oem lines. this b4 i touch the engine 

surprised you didnt mention holy reverse rake haha 

fronts actually need to come down, but winter is around the corner and i like the lift they give 

btw b+g's with bag overs, handle like a charm:laugh:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Nah! I'm ok with a touch of reverse rake lol. Honestly its going to happen to 99% of us anyway. That rear fender is pretty low. 
You rolling without a notch? I just assumed you were sitting on the axle anyway...

Looks great as per usual


----------



## ledlow (May 30, 2011)

Don't mind the "mud flaps"....they are gone now.


----------



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)

Schwarz_Jetta said:


>


 
Another mkv jetta in the tdot!!! :beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

ledlow,

Nothin wrong with flaps!
Good looking ride either way. 
I like the Portos too!


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

*lets get busy like rabbits*










everything is stock so far. i want more but low funds. work in progress!


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

stock exterior basically. There is some red and silver on the grille


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

ledlow said:


> Don't mind the "mud flaps"....they are gone now.
> 
> i like mudflaps :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

nickbeezy said:


> ledlow said:
> 
> 
> > Don't mind the "mud flaps"....they are gone now.
> ...


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

I still have my mudflaps on but they're all scraped up from being low. I think I rubbed like a quarter inch of plastic off by now:laugh:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> I still have my mudflaps on but they're all scraped up from being low. I think I rubbed like a quarter inch of plastic off by now:laugh:


Ditto :laugh:


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

Mikey_vr said:


> Another mkv jetta in the tdot!!! :beer::thumbup::thumbup:


cheers bud :beer:!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Finally took a few of mine since everyones getting in on this thread.
















































Next thing I wanna do to the exterior is get some OEM style black headlights to finish off the smoked look around the outside of the car. Deffinately need some coilovers too but I dont plan on lowering it more then like 2 inches at the most. Some Raderwerks wheels will be going on around tax time too but all that is in the future.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

tay272 said:


>


Sweet I didn't realize you had one of the rare Sage Green 4dr's with the tan interior. Which Seats do you have?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Sweat ULTRA HD shots 









































Its alot lower than it looks.. I dont know why it looks 4x4 above


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

kiserhd said:


> Sweet I didn't realize you had one of the rare Sage Green 4dr's with the tan interior. Which Seats do you have?


I just have the regular tan cloth seats with the power driver seat and also heated fronts. I was thinking about getting some tan leather ones cause a guy was selling a full set for like 300 bucks but hes on the other side of the country so thats not happening.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Its alot lower than it looks.. I dont know why it looks 4x4 above


It's the textured black lowers/lack of skirts. I'm maybe 23.5" ftg and front end is maximum of 3" off the ground, but it looks so high from most angles.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TrillyPop said:


> It's the textured black lowers/lack of skirts. I'm maybe 23.5" ftg and front end is maximum of 3" off the ground, but it looks so high from most angles.


Ya that, my front lip is 3 1/4 from the ground, and the rear lower is pretty low as well. I think my case is the pulled front fenders, they have been heated and rolled out as much as I could get them without snips, and all that pain. If I was to flatten out the roll to like a regular fender roll I would tuck the whole tire down to the lip :thumbup:


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

OH HAI!!!!! :wave:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

:wave:


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> :wave:


you going to BFI 10 year anniversary meet this saturday?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

2tnicrbbt said:


> you going to BFI 10 year anniversary meet this saturday?


:thumbup:


----------



## DirtyCandy (Nov 23, 2010)

quick shot from our EEM Pumpkin cruise/bbq last sunday in LI!
:thumbup:

EEM Pumpkin Cruise 4 by afsaturn99, on Flickr


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

2tnicrbbt said:


> OH HAI!!!!! :wave:


love that cheese!!


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

old bunny:









new bunny:


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

I'll play, only cause I still miss my Jetta.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Man, now I want a black mk6 rabbit:laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> Man, now I want a black mk6 rabbit:laugh:


Dey no bunneez, just GoRfs now


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

mikez. said:


> love that cheese!!


thanks dude! :beer:


----------



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)

One from the starting point of our Waterfest Cruise (Toronto to New Jersey)


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

*Freshly Shaved*

Debadged the trunk...Real happy on how it came out. For those looking to do it.

1)Clean the area with hot soap and water
2)Use your moms blow dryer to heat up the emblems
3)Use 20lbs fishing line to sneak it behind the emblem and glue backing
4)Works best with two ppl, so as one person is hitting it with the heat the other can slide the line behind the emblem and glue
5)Once the emblems are off use Goo Gone Automotive/Meguiars tar and bug remover to help get rid of the left over adhesive. Meguiars worked better.
6)*Keep hitting it with the heat* as your scrubbing off the glue backing with a micro fiber towel
7)DO NOT USE your fingers nails to scrap off the glue... as I did, this did leave scratches. Someone recommended doing this  :banghead: :facepalm:
8)Make sure to have a bucket of hot water and soap on stand by to keep washing the area.
9)Use Carnauba wax on the area after your done soaping and watering down the removed glue.

I have an 08 model with paint in great condition and it left an ever so slightly shadow effect of where the emblems use to be. The waxing really helped tone it down. It can only be seen at certain angles when the sun hits it.

**** The biggest thing in removing the glue is to keep heat on it.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I used a blowtorch until the emblem was hot then just pulled them off... no paint damage and didnt have any adhesive left behind. Then just some wax and done


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i waited till a hot day, its florida... so one day it was all day under the sun at +100 F, and it was all mushy... i just pulled, and removed the remaining glue thing with paint thinner and water... as my body shop recommended.


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

my mkv. stock so far but project has not been started yet!:laugh:


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

reppin the 2.5s and coming in 2nd place at Show and Go today..mk 6 gti/golf modded class


:beer:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> reppin the 2.5s and coming in 2nd place at Show and Go today..mk 6 gti/golf modded class
> 
> 
> :beer:


nice job. saw you're call there:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> reppin the 2.5s and coming in 2nd place at Show and Go today..mk 6 gti/golf modded class
> 
> 
> :beer:


not to be harsh or a hater, because i have an unbiased love to all grey cars (even more unbiased to PG)... but you won 2nd of class with an unfilled notch? dont know what to make of the competition.


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I used a blowtorch until the emblem was hot then just pulled them off... no paint damage and didnt have any adhesive left behind. Then just some wax and done


:laugh::laugh::laugh:



thygreyt said:


> not to be harsh or a hater, because i have an unbiased love to all grey cars (even more unbiased to PG)... but you won 2nd of class with an unfilled notch? dont know what to make of the competition.


AHAHHA that's the stuff. If we don't hold fellow V-Dubbers to higher standards who will?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it looks like he did something on the interior, nice wheels, some low, shaved front... but no notch fill...

i read once: "1% of the population cares about cars, and they feel that a "stock height" car is ugly and well... high!
but 100% of the population will notice that you have an unfilled hole/notch in the front.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

unfilled notches are so ricey. it reminds me of those big fake plastic air scoops people glue to their hoods for looks.

its a great temporary solution though to having a HOLE there. my rabbit is stock w/a cracked rear bumper i can't really talk much. i'm 100% go and zero show though w/cars these days. been soooo many years since i got a speeding ticket. last time i almost got pulled over the cop actually snagged the GTR i was running instead and just let me keep on going.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> not to be harsh or a hater, because i have an unbiased love to all grey cars (even more unbiased to PG)... but you won 2nd of class with an unfilled notch? dont know what to make of the competition.


Ill tell you how, If I was a judge Id score him high as well. First not the lowest stance, but it is stanced. The wheel go great with the rest of his setup. He has a sticker bombed "wink" mirror, badgeless grille, I know his notch isnt shaved, but at least he utilized the fill piece, and more importantly its COLOR Matched :thumbup::thumbup:. However dont know about 2nd but in the top 5 for sure, but its the mk6 class, who knows the quality of the others


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

there aren't many mk6 cars at the shows yet...at least around here. There were only 2 mk6 jetta's there not sure how many golf/gti's. I still think its a clean looking car.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

shirts we made this year.


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

hey guys i fell asleep early and just saw all these respnses haha :thumbup:

i personally did not think i was going to place at all, i just showed my car because i didnt want to park in the lot and exhibition was 5$ less. In defense the notch will be filled im just a broke 19 year old college student haha :thumbdown: 

As for my car itself..i guess you could say only a few of us had some character while a bunch of others just had low and wheels. Not saying thats a bad thing or anything. I was just stoked because i was the only 2.5 golf in the section and beat out like 8 gti's.:thumbup:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

its all good. i doubt most of the people talking bout yo notch have theirs filled either :beer:

including my stock self :laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i had mine filled berfor in drove mine :laugh::wave:


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> i had mine filled berfor in drove mine :laugh::wave:


lol if i didn't have to drive my car i wouldn't. :sly:

how bout everyone here who hates my notch sends me some $ and we can split the bill


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Or put the stock grill until YOU have money :thumbup:


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

lol the stock grill was alot worse..emblem was black/red. To be honest i don't mind the notch since its colormatched and all but i do plan on getting the hood filled so everyone calm down :thumbup:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I personally do not like the debadged front grilles


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Your classy answer would be to sell the badgeless grille and invest in a JSW grille


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought the jsw had the same grill I think its just the silver strips that are different right?


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

tchilds said:


> last time i almost got pulled over the cop actually_*snagged the GTR i was running*_ instead and just let me keep on going.


please tell me you weren't racing the gtr in your gti/golf. :facepalm:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

mikez. said:


> please tell me you weren't racing the gtr in your gti/golf. :facepalm:


I know somebody who has a Mkgtr killer :laugh: Actually Ive touched 4, 3 Mk4's 2 being 700+whp R32's, the 3rd being a insane 600hp 20th, and a 440hp Mk6 GTI


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> I thought the jsw had the same grill I think its just the silver strips that are different right?


Yea what Im saying is he ruined his stocker to the point he doesnt want to use it, get the JSW grille because all those guys get the GTD grille, and alot of GTI guys want the JSW grille :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> In defense the notch will be filled im just a broke 19 year old college student haha :thumbdown:


congrats on placing
i feel your pain. im also a broke college student saving up for long periods of time to get my car where its at

i ran without the notch for a while and everybody hating on the vortex said to fill it:banghead:









so i got it done


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

^^^^ and we all thanked you for it ^^^^

jk.

looking good as always man :thumbup:


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> so i got it done


very clean rabbit. you should paint those black rubber stoppers white.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

20rabbit08 said:


> ^^^^ and we all thanked you for it ^^^^
> 
> jk.
> 
> looking good as always man :thumbup:


:laugh:




mikez. said:


> very clean rabbit. you should paint those black rubber stoppers white.


i need them to match the side strips. ill shave them all off if i decide to go that route. but i like how the black matches the skirts and lip. idk

but thanks guys


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


regardless it looks good. loving the bike too. i got an old ten speed and it's awesome.:thumbup:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

So much bickering on page 4, so here are a few pics from yesterday's cruise:



















Moustache Ride!! Haha :laugh:


















Hope you enjoyed. Good looking 2.5s everyone!


----------



## Oubre (Mar 22, 2010)

nice headlights:thumbup: Did you retrofit them yourself?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Oubre said:


> nice headlights:thumbup: Did you retrofit them yourself?


good catch i didnt notice those. they look great!


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Oubre said:


> nice headlights:thumbup: Did you retrofit them yourself?


Indeed, it was my first retrofit, but a very rewarding project, and you can't beat the light output. Thanks!



nickbeezy said:


> good catch i didnt notice those. they look great!


Thanks for the positive feedback :thumbup:


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's my 2.5 ;P

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

I :heart: 2.5s


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Clean - I like. :thumbup:


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

My contribution, needs springs, those are next.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Stg3G60 said:


> My contribution, needs COILS, those are next.


you meant this right....


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Stg3G60 said:


> My contribution, needs springs, those are next.


Holstens? I've always really liked those... Heavy as he¡¡ But cool wheel regardless


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no, they are audi A8 wheels.


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> Holstens? I've always really liked those... Heavy as he¡¡ But cool wheel regardless


Not sure the name, but they are off the A8. There is just so much metal, I was blown away by how heavy, but im not racing it, so looks > saving weight.



timmiller05 said:


> you meant this right....


If I didnt drive all over eastern PA for work, this would be correct. But thankfully PA roads rank like first in the country for their ****tiness. :thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Stg3G60 said:


> But thankfully PA roads rank like first in the country for their ****tiness. :thumbup:


Reason I raised my car back up a bit :thumbdown:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> Holstens? I've always really liked those... Heavy as he¡¡ But cool wheel regardless


Edit: my bad small phone screen made it hard to see! Lol still like em! 
You should just bite the bullet and get coils... If not for the low, but for the better strut set up!


----------



## MKVrabbit07 (Apr 7, 2011)

Stg3G60 said:


> My contribution, needs BAGS, those are next.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is a picture of my wife's 07.


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

Road Boss said:


> Here is a picture of my wife's 07.


slam it.^


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

Road Boss said:


> Here is a picture of my wife's 07.


what mags are those?


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

vento 95 GL said:


> what mags are those?


They are 17" Expression Wheels from a Phaeton 4 Motion V8 with 225/45/17 tires. It is the wife's car so I'm trying to talk to her into a 1.5'' drop.


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)




----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Is that just some LaminX on your headlights or do you have the OEM black style ones with film on them too? I like how dark it makes em look.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Sneak Peak


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

tay272 said:


> Is that just some LaminX on your headlights or do you have the OEM black style ones with film on them too? I like how dark it makes em look.


They're tint films, got them here http://www.rvinyl.com/


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Sneak Peak


Delicious fuel rail and a.. hot air intake?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Delicious fuel rail and a.. hot air intake?


Haha, never mind that. Throwing the rail on was a last minute thing, and we just cobbled something together from stuff laying around the shop to remove the engine cover. We'll sort it out


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Sneak Peak


I want a fuel rail with an fittings! Does that use an-6?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

in for billet rail :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

The rail is -8 o ring boss, on both ends. In this application (stock rabbit) it has a -8 plug in the far end, and is adapted to -6 in the near end. The factory line is 8mm, or roughly -5, so we adapted it up to -6 right before the rail, and simply covered that in some black heat shrink. However, we're working on putting together a real plug & play install kit or line right now. 

It keeps the factory injector clips so the OE injectors are on the right angle, and cannot be ejected from the rail. That said, it also will work with pretty much any injector you want to use for you turbo guys. It's a large bore / high capacity and will accommodate upgrading to a return style fuel system, so it should be very flexible to meet anybodies needs. We have some headed out for anodize as well. 

Once we get our ducks in a row, we're going to make a thread. We are planning some nice intro pricing and we may even give one away as well. :thumbup:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Can't wait to see the return line setup. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: pete


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

Road Boss said:


> Here is a picture of my wife's 07.


do want those wheels!


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

mikez,

You win. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

its seriously hot!


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

mikez. said:


>




save as!! beautiful car. would be nice to have wallpaper size pics :thumbup::beer:


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

^^game over.


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

mikez. said:


>


WOW that grille setup is just 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

DriveVW4Life said:


> mikez,
> 
> You win. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


hahah thanks but definitely not.




thygreyt said:


> its seriously hot!


thanks!



vento 95 GL said:


> save as!! beautiful car. would be nice to have wallpaper size pics :thumbup::beer:


thank you, unfortunately this is the biggest size i have.  




spartanrabbit09 said:


> ^^game over.


thanks but there's some really nice looking 2.5s in this thread.



Laser04 said:


> WOW that grille setup is just
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


thanks a lot. it's just a gti grille without the gti badge.


----------



## firecan65 (Oct 24, 2011)

*God, glad I'm not a photographer.*


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

firecan65 said:


>



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: to a nice looking car that can still handle itself in the twisties. glad to see you have NOT slammed this into oblivion beyond the realm of decent handling for the sake of smashing your oil pan once a year and nose diving out of every turn you hit a bump in.


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

tchilds said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: to a nice looking car that can still handle itself in the twisties. glad to see you have NOT slammed this into oblivion beyond the realm of decent handling for the sake of smashing your oil pan once a year and nose diving out of every turn you hit a bump in.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: completely agree with this guy about how you SHOULD slam your car. :laugh:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

haha mikez that ish looks good bro :thumbup:


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

street sweeper, slammed with beautiful fenders.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

North Carolina, represent! :laugh:
Looking good as always, Colin. :thumbup:


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> North Carolina, represent! :laugh:
> Looking good as always, Colin. :thumbup:


:wave: thanks dude!


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

tchilds said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: to a nice looking car that can still handle itself in the twisties. glad to see you have NOT slammed this into oblivion beyond the realm of decent handling for the sake of smashing your oil pan once a year and nose diving out of every turn you hit a bump in.


My car handles 100X better on coils than it did on stock suspension (granted part of that is wider, lower profile tires), have never broken an oil pan, and in my opinion it looks about 10000x better than it did when it was higher. Enought talk, more pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

gti grill looks nice but I dont want people to think its a gti. Plus my car is silver so it would probably not look as good


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

Another trip to the carwash!

Original vid toast.

Lakeshore crushes people that like their music!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Driven,

Cool. :thumbup:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Good quality video. Audi wheels look good too :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DrivenAllDay said:


> Another trip to the carwash!
> ...video...


Should have used this song


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Should have used this song


No Thanks, I'm good


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DrivenAllDay said:


> No Thanks, I'm good


Rofl


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Never saw the video, it was yanked for copyrights.:thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

HIBB 304 said:


> Never saw the video, it was yanked for copyrights.:thumbdown:


Man, they're really on top of that stuff aren't they? :thumbdown:


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Man, they're really on top of that stuff aren't they? :thumbdown:


Lakeshore is no joke I Guess:sly:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Man, they're really on top of that stuff aren't they? :thumbdown:


Shoulda used the song I linked LOL


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Shoulda used the song I linked LOL



after giving it a second thought, nope! I'm still good.

I like to consider myself open minded, but a gimmick singing 7ft tall dude in a blonde wig just isn't my thing!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DrivenAllDay said:


> after giving it a second thought, nope! I'm still good.
> 
> I like to consider myself open minded, but a gimmick singing 7ft tall dude in a blonde wig just isn't my thing!


HAHAHA I was watching standup and one of the guys came out to that song.


----------



## MKVrabbit07 (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

airport


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Colin,

Looking clean, dude. :thumbup:
The rolling shot is money! :beer::beer:


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Colin,
> 
> Looking clean, dude. :thumbup:
> The rolling shot is money! :beer::beer:


Thanks dude! hope all is well.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

^^Very nice pictures! I have to say your car is one of the very few that I like sawblades on, and nice job polishing them yourself!

Winter mode for me:


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks dude, I hated sawblades as a kid ironically. your car looks good as well I like the benz wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

2tnicrbbt said:


> street sweeper, slammed with beautiful fenders.


Too low for me to enjoy driving that (I'd be too afraid of breaking something) but that's fcking sex right there. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

cracKness said:


> Too low for me to enjoy driving that (I'd be too afraid of breaking something) but that's fcking sex right there. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks! :beer:


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

Bought it CPO @ York VW. with 17K. It now has 71K. I drive alot 

Installed FK Streetlines right before H20 and the wheels are OEM off another MKV



















Working on getting a wolfsburg grille and GLI sideskirts.


----------



## MKVrabbit07 (Apr 7, 2011)

^^looks good. you should lower the rear a bit though.


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

^^^ looks good indeed but i like the little rake.


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

MKVrabbit07 said:


> ^^looks good. you should lower the rear a bit though.


Actually I did lower it all the all the way down. Ill post another picture. I don't get home until 6 and its almost dark, ill have to find another. :thumbup:


----------



## MKVrabbit07 (Apr 7, 2011)

shweet. :beer:


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

My friends say I need new wheels, but I like those 16's. I call it, a year long WIP :thumbup:



I did get a stubby antenna though. I know where to get parts for it, its just having the money and time to do things. I have a big wish list of AWE tuning exhaust, wolfsburg grille and side skirts. BSH intake and etc.

BTW, I came from a mkIV 1.8T. RIP :thumbdown:


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

car looks good bwalzy! :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

2tnicrbbt said:


> car looks good bwalzy! :beer:





kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks!

:thumbup:

I know it doesn't have that many mods but I love it. The front end needs slightly repainted because driving from my house to harrisburg everyday kinda gets rock chips in the front end. But I keep it really clean. It did have a gold pin stripe on the side from dealer, and I removed that. I also debaged the Jetta letters. It also has OEM tinted cherry red tails too.


----------



## STEC06 (May 17, 2008)




----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

^ why is your coolant bolt so full?


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

DrivenAllDay said:


>


Everytime I see this I wish for more moneyz. :laugh:

I'm feelin the love in this thread. Everyone's bunnys and golfs have their own style, but no hating (at least none in the few pages I looked through). Makes me miss my bunny even more, but hopefully tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

DrivenAllDay said:


>


did you really notice a 44whp gain with your sri?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, overfilled overflow? lol...

on the gains, he may have, if he jumped from stock to SRI... if he didnt, then he wouldnt... the jump simply wouldnt be as big.. or thats what the others have reported


----------



## STEC06 (May 17, 2008)

Winter mode:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

winter mode?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## STEC06 (May 17, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> winter mode?


Ha, yeah. I put 50,000 miles on the stock 17" Contis so I decided to throw the winter beaters on a little early. The Contis hadn't been rotated in a long time, so my car sounded like a helicopter at speed. :facepalm:


----------



## 08jetta2.5t (May 23, 2011)

08 jet. ...back to stock now for winter


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

DrivenAllDay said:


>


that's damn sexy right there!!


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

WOW! What a great looking car!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Pete here is a picture of something from my MKV that will be sitting in your shop soon. Dont worry the finger is not directed at you.










And a few more randoms.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kiser, are you back in the USA now? 
when will the new engine be in the car?!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

kiserhd said:


> Pete here is a picture of something from my MKV that will be sitting in your shop soon. Dont worry the finger is not directed at you. ...


Awesome. 
I already talked to the tech doing the install and told him to get used it doing it because I'm going to need one in my 2.5l as well.

I got your PM - I forward your orig PM to one of the guys here but never heard back (been a busy week).
I'm going to ask him again once he gets back in from making a run to the machine shop.
I'll PM you when he arrives. :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kiserhd said:


> Pete here is a picture of something from my MKV that will be sitting in your shop soon. Dont worry the finger is not directed at you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your brake caliper is on upside down... The bleeders should be up top.crossover on bottom!

You probably know that, but figured I'd say it. If the smallest piston is up top you need to flip the crossover tubes left to right and right to left


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> Your brake caliper is on upside down... The bleeders should be up top.crossover on bottom!
> 
> You probably know that, but figured I'd say it. If the smallest piston is up top you need to flip the crossover tubes left to right and right to left


Nope I was drinking pretty heavily when I installed those. Just bolted it up how I thought it was supposed to go. Thanks for the heads up. Luckily I haven't drove it since the install.


----------



## 561golf (Aug 30, 2011)

*some changes*


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

pennsydubbin said:


> kiser, are you back in the USA now?
> when will the new engine be in the car?!


Yeah got back about 2 weeks ago. Just been finishing up some things before I jumped on pulling the transmission. Just trying to get the car finished before the holidays right now. Hopefully beginning of December I'll have the motor swapped.


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> lol, overfilled overflow? lol...
> 
> on the gains, he may have, if he jumped from stock to SRI... if he didnt, then he wouldnt... the jump simply wouldnt be as big.. or thats what the others have reported


does it really put you at about the same speed as a stock gti?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

mikez. said:


> does it really put you at about the same speed as a stock gti?


It puts you higher than stock GTI. Those are 173-4 to the wheels. Im faster than a stock GTI right now. Stage 1 GTI is around 205-210whp With the supercharger Ill be comming up on 20 psi ko4 territory.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm thinking my turbo is right about there right now. After I install my new clutch With the test pipe and fmic I'm hoping to start really stomping. I know I really pi$$ed off an .:R owner the other night lol... The look on his face was priceless


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> I'm thinking my turbo is right about there right now. After I install my new clutch With the test pipe and fmic I'm hoping to start really stomping. I know I really pi$$ed off an .:R owner the other night lol... The look on his face was priceless


anything like this??


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> I'm thinking my turbo is right about there right now. After I install my new clutch With the test pipe and fmic I'm hoping to start really stomping. I know I really pi$$ed off an .:R owner the other night lol... The look on his face was priceless


Really  The R should still be able to win...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

.:R are only ~200 AWHP


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> .:R are only ~200 AWHP


Ya, I guess Im jaded on the e85 R I drove, itll stomp a c2 stage2 2.5 hands down. Its soo fast for a big slug  My Genesis will rape a stage2 Rabbit soon a stage3  Going up to PA in a few months to have that thing flashed. 327rwhp, long gears, shift point is 7200 raised to 7500, Im gonna love this car opcorn:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ya, I guess Im jaded on the e85 R I drove, itll stomp a c2 stage2 2.5 hands down. Its soo fast for a big slug  My Genesis will rape a stage2 Rabbit soon a stage3  Going up to PA in a few months to have that thing flashed. 327rwhp, long gears, shift point is 7200 raised to 7500, Im gonna love this car opcorn:


Did you buy the genesis already? When you come up we can put that theory to the test :laugh: I'm hoping to be around 300 whp with th SRI


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> anything like this??


We would all destroy that rustang! Ha ha the look on his face is truly "priceless" he's like "wtf? Meh?"


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kiserhd said:


> Nope I was drinking pretty heavily when I installed those. Just bolted it up how I thought it was supposed to go. Thanks for the heads up. Luckily I haven't drove it since the install.


Flip those bad boys... You'll love em


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> We would all destroy that rustang! Ha ha the look on his face is truly "priceless" he's like "wtf? Meh?"


LOL, :laugh: expression was truly epic.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> Flip those bad boys... You'll love em



Better? Also there is something shiny and new under there too.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kiserhd said:


> Better? Also there is something shiny and new under there too.


First! I hate you! I need a clutch so bad! Second! Much better! Did you end up switching the crossover tubes? Or the calipers? Which pistons are up top?(should be the smaller ones)


----------



## saosin62 (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> First! I hate you! I need a clutch so bad! Second! Much better! Did you end up switching the crossover tubes? Or the calipers? Which pistons are up top?(should be the smaller ones)


I just flipped the two Calipers. Smallers on the top. I was reading the part number on the caliper piston boot I'm assuming they're 44 and 46mm. At least that seemed to be the only difference on the P/N. 

If you want to try clutch masters pull up google shopping and throw the P/N in it. Find the Lowest Price then kick an email about it to THMotorsports. The pricematched for me and I made out with the clutch and flywheel for cheaper than I have seen a lot of the competitors.


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Nick, looks good. 
What lip is that?


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Nick, looks good.
> What lip is that?


votex bought 2 when they were like $80. back up lol


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

nickbeezy said:


> votex bought 2 when they were like $80. back up lol


Looks different on your car.. Maybe because it's black on white. 
Is it textured?


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


>


wish i was that low! awesome rabbit! :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Looks different on your car.. Maybe because it's black on white.
> Is it textured?


it was spray painted, but over the years the layers have created a texture that matches the side skirts and rub strips



mikez. said:


> wish i was that low! awesome rabbit! :thumbup:


thanks, nice Super bbs RS you have there :thumbup: clean mk6


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> it was spray painted, but over the years the layers have created a texture that matches the side skirts and rub strips
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, nice Super bbs RS you have there :thumbup: clean mk6


they're not super. they're 17s, and thank you.


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

your bay is so clean thegreyt!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

2tnicrbbt said:


> your bay is so clean thegreyt!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


thanks... i liked it better with no hood... lol


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> thanks... i liked it better with no hood... lol


same, lol. hope to get some bsh mounts and polish them. and relocate my battery and I will be happy, and paint my beetle cover. something worthy of rollin without a hood. keep it up dude! :thumbup:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> Did you buy the genesis already? When you come up we can put that theory to the test :laugh: I'm hoping to be around 300 whp with th SRI


No I preordered the new updated model. 








Actually looks likes its gonna be getting 360hp from the factory, and the 2.0t is getting bumped to 275  It looks like I may not take posession of the car till almost summer next year, but thats fine, better than the Golf R all around

The Genesis has LSD a VERY durable transmission, and a pretty heavy duty clutch. On top of that, I get solid oversized adjustable sways, adjustable endlinks, camber plates front and rear, a frame proven to be stiffer and stronger than the e92 M3, which they are comparing the new Genesis 3.8 as the M3 killer  All for 32k. The track is said to come in around 3280lbs, with 360whp with a tune :heart:

Will have some new shots of the Mkv comming up eventually. New wheels, lower, and a few parts NOBODY has opcorn:


----------



## STEC06 (May 17, 2008)

thygreyt said:


>


BBS RA? They look great. :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

STEC06 said:


> BBS RA? They look great. :beer:



Thanks... 

Bbs vz... And i want to upgrade to bbs cf... Lol, i just dont have "spare" money right now
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I was out picking up some building supplies at Lowe's and thought I would take some pictures around back since the weather was pleasant.

The only thing that's changed cosmetically on my car since my pictures on page 1 are the VW logo caps on the the Enkei pf01s and the OEM smoked tail lights.
All the modifications since then have been engine or chassis related and don't show in the pictures.

I learned from looking at these pictures and my car is in desperate need of a wax..


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks good Pete! :thumbup:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

2tnicrbbt said:


> Looks good Pete! :thumbup:


Thanks brother.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Man you guys are making me jealous w/your mint MKV's.

Mine is cig burned, ash stained, smelly, destroyed by my two shepherds, covered in scratches from the back country brush, rotten egg smelling, rear ended bumper cover.... u get the idea... oh yeah and riding stock on stock w/more stock stuff :laugh:

can't wait to put a full MK6 interior in!


Pete, stop washing your car in the autowash LOL. I'll never own a black car again. Loving my silver, doesn't show a bit of my wear and tear even though rest of car is suffering pretty bad.


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

Black paint sucks so much


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeh there's so much depth in dark colors they really show. I still don't run my car through the autowash and use the two bucket wash method, but that black GTI used to be sooooooo easy to scratch. I had to tell people not to lean on my car w/their cheap polyester blend bull**** clothing all the time. Then w/out fail they would always "rub" the mark off they left until they realized they were just making it worse. Or my favorite guy, a friend that grabbed a paper towel from the gas station to attempt to wipe off some smudges he left :banghead::banghead::banghead:

The black may be impossible to take care of but that dipped in oil look after a solid detail is amazing. I'm just never owning a dark "transporter" again. The worst thing is the VW paint is so freaking hard its near impossible to correct w/out a proper detail and 9/10 professional detailers can't even handle black paint. My harley and porsche are both red. Its a nice balance between the two but fades. There's really no "perfect" color. Well, maybe blue... dunno never had a blue car. My street bob was cobalt blue, it worked out pretty well. Prob my fav to deal with so far as a detailer.


----------



## OMGitsDUBBER (Nov 21, 2010)

so i might get flamed for this question but what ever.......... anyone running HIDs in there non projector headlights. i hate factory headlights but cant see my self spending $1,200 on headlights:facepalm:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

it depends on the drop in kit. there is also a company somewhere around here selling some SWEET alternative option to HID for about $150 that work much better w/stock housing and look the same as high intensity discharge lights.

they have dif options 75W and 85W i think for our cars, not sure if that's safe on stock harness or if it comes w/upgrade and relay? maybe somebody around here recognizes what i'm talking about.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

car looks really good on the pf01s how do you like them?


----------



## OMGitsDUBBER (Nov 21, 2010)

tchilds said:


> it depends on the drop in kit. there is also a company somewhere around here selling some SWEET alternative option to HID for about $150 that work much better w/stock housing and look the same as high intensity discharge lights.
> 
> they have dif options 75W and 85W i think for our cars, not sure if that's safe on stock harness or if it comes w/upgrade and relay? maybe somebody around here recognizes what i'm talking about.


Any links on said items?


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

You can put a drop-in HID kit into the stock reflectors, all you'll need are little adaptor clips ($20 or so) to make the bulbs fit. They do produce some glare though, and oncoming drivers will not appreciate it. You can find aftermarket projector headlights used/new anywhere from $100-500 and put a HID kit in there, which will provide you with much better light output and it will be kind to fellow road-goers. Someone on vortex sells replica GTI units in stock and black finishes for somewhere around $500, including the HID bulbs wired in, if you want that "factory" look.


----------



## OMGitsDUBBER (Nov 21, 2010)

TrillyPop said:


> You can put a drop-in HID kit into the stock reflectors, all you'll need are little adaptor clips ($20 or so) to make the bulbs fit. They do produce some glare though, and oncoming drivers will not appreciate it. You can find aftermarket projector headlights used/new anywhere from $100-500 and put a HID kit in there, which will provide you with much better light output and it will be kind to fellow road-goers. Someone on vortex sells replica GTI units in stock and black finishes for somewhere around $500, including the HID bulbs wired in, if you want that "factory" look.


i found this thread but the site he got them from no longer works

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4318468


----------



## OMGitsDUBBER (Nov 21, 2010)

i guess no hids for me i like my drl ill just put them in my fogs untill they come out with something else or i save up for the oe kit
:banghead:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

DerekH said:


> car looks really good on the pf01s how do you like them?


Thanks. 

I wanted strong, light wheels that didn't require me to spend $500+ per wheel.

The pf01s (18") were priced well and weigh 41lbs with tires - BFGoodrich KDWs. 
I weighed them on a shipping scale at work the moment they were delivered. 

Granted they're still just a cast wheel, they have a history of being durable and overall quality is top notch.

So far I have been pleased on all accounts. 
At 41lbs per corner, they really allow the car to stop, turn and go better.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

tchilds said:


> ... Pete, stop washing your car in the autowash LOL. ...


Three Michigan winters and you have no choice. :lol:

Granted I never let anyone put a brush to my car, the "soft touch" wash still scuffed the paint. 

Otherwise, I hand wash the car every Saturday with a quality washing mit and Meguirs 'Gold Class' (something like that) soap. 

I've had the car 4 years now and it still looks pretty good to the naked eye.

The interior is absolutely mint. 
Every other Saturday I vacuum, clean the dash with 303 interior cleaner and spray the windscreen and windows with Stoner's Invisible Glass. 

I'll take a picture next time. Not only is it clean, it looks good too - I've got Interlagos seats, a GTI steering wheel and golfball shift knob.
All bought second hand here, but you'd never know.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

it looks good dude :thumbup: if you're in indy any time soon i'll cut/polish it with you :thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I wanted strong, light wheels that didn't require me to spend $500+ per wheel.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my fliks with 255 rubber on them are only 44 pounds a corner. Makes a huge difference in handling road feel and braking. The pf01s were going to be my other option if i wasn't able to get a hold of a set of fliks.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

DerekH said:


> Yeah, my fliks with 255 rubber on them are only 44 pounds a corner. Makes a huge difference in handling road feel and braking. The pf01s were going to be my other option if i wasn't able to get a hold of a set of fliks.


Damn dude.. 255 series rubber?
That's serious meat.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Damn dude.. 255 series rubber?
> That's serious meat.


Yeah, its fun. I have some pics up at the bottom of page one if you want to know what it looks like.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Totally stock appearance, but I like it.


----------



## evelmk6 (Aug 29, 2011)

*here is a fue pix of my mk6 golf*

their is a fue pix of my car with the audi wheels then sold them and slammed my car more pc to come :laugh::laugh::thumbup:


this is my baby low!!!!!!









this is when it was stock hight eww haha















































































i will post new pix of my call lowered now as i lost my licence ill have more time:wave:


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's mine 









Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Another one here, my coils were on highest in front and mid in back >< still a nice photo 









Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Wnter mode  As high as I can spin up the coils. Gonna be very low with the 195 15" Blizzaks


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Heres mine (Old Pic/dont have any recent ones)


----------



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)

After a day of Christmas shopping to three malls, 3 outlet stores and 1 auto mall...


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

and one with my mom's car


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i like it!


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

darkorb,

Did you swap front clip, skirts and rear valance?
Doing a full out GTI conversion - I like!


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

Ty Thy




DriveVW4Life said:


> darkorb,
> 
> Did you swap front clip, skirts and rear valance?
> Doing a full out GTI conversion - I like!


Jetta front bumper with Jetta grill + R Line fog grills + Votex Rep Lip + Reflector fogs & 3k HID's
GTI Skirts and Rear. Subtle stuff that i think adds up 

Thanks!









^ My old FK Angel eyes i swapped out for E-code (i believe) blacked out stock housings. Lost HID's but got rid of angel eyes


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

It looks damn good. OEM+ at its finest. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

DriveVW4Life said:


> It looks damn good. OEM+ at its finest. :thumbup::thumbup:


THanks!! Appreciate it!

can't decide now..


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Do the OZs! Reminds of me DTM touring cars and I love me some BTCC/WTCC/DTM racing series.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

darkorb said:


> Ty Thy


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

darkorb-

The chrome mirrors are a nice touch.


----------



## DirtyCandy (Nov 23, 2010)

:wave:


IMG_0872 by DirtyCandy2010, on Flickr

IMG_0873 by DirtyCandy2010, on Flickr

IMG_0859 by DirtyCandy2010, on Flickr


----------



## mikez. (Jan 13, 2011)

DirtyCandy said:


> :wave:
> 
> 
> IMG_0872 by DirtyCandy2010, on Flickr
> ...


 I would ditch the gti badge. you don't drive a gti. Had the grill on my 2.5 but took the badge off. looks much better. other than that every things looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## DirtyCandy (Nov 23, 2010)

i am shaving the hood so just waiting till i get the badgeless grill and i'll sell this one


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

oh and for those of you who are looking for those stock gti headlights they're pretty sweet. just installed them a few weeks ago and i love em.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

racerbunny24 said:


> oh and for those of you who are looking for those stock gti headlights they're pretty sweet. just installed them a few weeks ago and i love em.


Are you running GTI bixenons? 
The ballast is integrated onto the light housing, but you need the control module to make them work.. That's my understanding anyway. 
Fill me in on how you made the swap work.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Are you running GTI bixenons?
> The ballast is integrated onto the light housing, but you need the control module to make them work.. That's my understanding anyway.
> Fill me in on how you made the swap work.


You need the highline to run them, but ECS sells an adapter,but it looks as if it is just to run the euro 12 pin on our 10 pin, so nevermind lol


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

sorry i was unclear...

i bought the gti headlights from ed's...


works just like stock, with shutter, AWESOME cutoff and way cheaper than actually retrofitting (they're plug and play/no need for adapter or highline)

only a slight difference than the actual gti headlights (the housing is chrome instead of the areas that are opaque)

i have yet to take photos but ill do that soon lol


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

wheel gap


----------



## MKVrabbit07 (Apr 7, 2011)

.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

adambarb.com


----------



## BrianMcKay (Oct 7, 2010)

*Be happy with it.*

cbs 24,
I'm sure that your car rides comfortably. Be content, be happy, drive fast.


----------



## MKVrabbit07 (Apr 7, 2011)

cbs_24 said:


> wheel gap


lowar it. :laugh:


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

MKVrabbit07 said:


> lowar it. :laugh:


That's the plan. Tax Return ftw

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

My baby's clean and back on the road, better than ever. Could be a little cleaner, but she's as clean as she's gonna get for a little bit .


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

cracKness said:


> My baby's clean and back on the road, better than ever. Could be a little cleaner, but she's as clean as she's gonna get for a little bit .


yay for steelies


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

DboyDub1 said:


>


Very nice. You should probably put some tires on those wheels or you'll ruin them. :laugh:



jaja123 said:


> yay for steelies


I represent the broke and the non flashy all at once. :thumbup:


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

cracKness said:


> Very nice. You should probably put some tires on those wheels or you'll ruin them. :laugh:


Thanks:thumbup:


Invisible tires is the new thing. They are actually 225/40/18. Just a little camera shy:laugh:


----------



## RodneyMaxB (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry for the tapatalk quality photos, for some reason it ruins them:/

Anyways, I am a avid VWOC member, located in SoCal. Here's the whhiiipp. Soon to be dropped on coils, five bar grille, badgeless, and votex lip.

Right now all I have done is:
Carbonio
Custom exhaust
Black mirror caps
Both emblems blacked out
Tinted tails
6000k bulbs
Gti valance
Stubby antenna
Peepee mod
I think I have done more but I can't remember.

Just getting some cash together


----------



## MKVrabbit07 (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

DboyDub1 said:


>


 What are those wheels? I like 'em.


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

mhjett said:


> What are those wheels? I like 'em.


 Thanks. :thumbup: 

Miro 111 18x8.5 et42 225/40/18 

Concave:thumbup:


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

DboyDub1 said:


> Concave:thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## haverly (Sep 19, 2009)

DboyDub1 said:


> Invisible tires is the new thing. They are actually 225/40/18. Just a little camera shy:laugh:


 
contrast shy,you mean


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Nothing too exciting, but my little 2.5.


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

haverly said:


> contrast shy,you mean


 Yes. That too. My knowledge of ic: is obviously quite limited.


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Slipstream said:


> Nothing too exciting, but my little 2.5.


 
Looks :thumbup:


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

Vroom


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

*My ride*

http://gallery.me.com/timmy#100160 ic: 

First few pics show it with Drivers Gear Springs, and GTI muffler/valance. My buddy was buying a GTI, and putting APR exhaust on it, so I took his muffler. Bought the valance from the dealer. The other pics are right after I got it. 

The LVMYFAST plate came from my '08 GTI. My '02 Sport Bug had [email protected] on it  If you're a geek, you'll get it. Not sure what to put on this one yet. 

Other than springs and exhaust, I have an APR Carbonio CAI. Definitely get one of these. Awesome! 

I am planning a Unitronic Stage 2 tune as well. 

I also might do a GTD grille, or JSW. Haven't decided. I might just leave it be. Looks pretty aggressive as is. But I like the idea of adding the GTI rear wing, side runners, and maybe just a lip on the front. 

 :beer:


----------



## gmercado72 (Jun 28, 2011)

*NICE*



BrianMcKay said:


>


did you buy your grille like that or.....??? 

and where did you buy them from too? the fog lights too....

really clean i have a black jetta and im looking for something like that


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

i want your wheels 


chinapie2 said:


> Vroom


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

^^ :beer:

Updated pic


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

bward584 said:


> WOW! What a great looking car!!!


Car has been sitting in that spot for years. It was originally black (I believe). There is a Subaru WRX sitting in their driveway for more than 1 year. I've talked to the owners brother and he said the motor is screwed and they are rebuilding it. 

But yea :laugh:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

I miss summer


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

darkorb i recently put my front license plate in the same spot and I think it looks soo much better :thumbup: now i just need to fill in the holes


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

cracKness said:


>


reminds me of my car when i first got it


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Always a fan of those Phaeton wheels. Looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

darkorb said:


>





2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> darkorb i recently put my front license plate in the same spot and I think it looks soo much better :thumbup: now i just need to fill in the holes


yeah i just ordered hole-less front grill


----------



## martin11222 (Mar 9, 2010)

*My 07 Turbo Rabbit For Sale!!*

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/cto/2843729924.html


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

In the family.....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

iPhone pictures.. Nothing fancy. Stay tuned for that with the next Black Forest press release.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

BFI rabbit is looking good:thumbup:

i think all mkv rabbits should have come stock with the "euro 4 bar grille"


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> iPhone pictures.. Nothing fancy. Stay tuned for that with the next Black Forest press release.



Wow, that looks nice. Perfect amount of tint. Is that legal? I'd love to do that if it is.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> reminds me of my car when i first got it



You know what would look great on that white Rabbit? Those new retro wheels they put on Base Bugs.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Wow, that looks nice. Perfect amount of tint. Is that legal? I'd love to do that if it is.


Yeah. It's 35%. Anything darker is illegal in NC.
I have the added benefits of owning a black car, so that makes it looks a little darker then it is.
Plus, I feel that it looks darker in those pictures then it is in real life.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Fudgey Memory said:


> You know what would look great on that white Rabbit? Those new retro wheels they put on Base Bugs.


i thought the exact same thing. but those wheels are just to expensive for a base wheel. it would be a cool winter wheel


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Those wheels are begging for whitewalls.


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

buddies samurai at school :thumbup:


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah. It's 35%. Anything darker is illegal in NC.
> I have the added benefits of owning a black car, so that makes it looks a little darker then it is.
> Plus, I feel that it looks darker in those pictures then it is in real life.


35% is the way to go. Interior color has a lot to do with how dark the tint appears. Black interior makes 35% look much darker. Some of the 10% and 15% looks cheap on a VW IMHO. Great looking Rabbit btw.

Here is mine w/ 35%


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

DboyDub1 said:


> 35% is the way to go. Interior color has a lot to do with how dark the tint appears. Black interior makes 35% look much darker. Some of the 10% and 15% looks cheap on a VW IMHO. Great looking Rabbit btw.
> 
> Here is mine w/ 35% I'm actually running BFI center caps bought from your website.:thumbup:


Here in FL, 35% is not enough. I paid for 20% on mine, though a police machine said 15% the one time I've been pulled over for tint in the almost 5 years I've had it. I personally don't think it would look better darker or lighter...

Which is funny that yours doesn't look bad either lol... Just something about the whole two tone look of my candy white I guess.


----------



## BJR1983 (Feb 11, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)

BJR1983 said:


> :thumbup:


I like it!!!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## BJR1983 (Feb 11, 2012)

Mikey_vr said:


> I like it!!!


Thanks! :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


>


snow much??


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

*08 Jetta 2.5*

My 2008 Jetta 

100% stock,as you can see

I need some new wheels,


----------



## donnieray (Sep 23, 2010)

*My Entry.*

















My Jetta. I know she dont compare to most here but she has a story. Bought new as a grad gift for my daughter, totaled in a collision with the rear of a Dodge at 60k. Bought it salvage from Allstate for 2k$, a year and 4k$ later she is rolling again. Replaced all the tin including doorskins, windshield and everything from the intake to the bumper cover. 20MM and 15MM spacers, stainless exhaust from VW, dark taillights fromVW, K&N drop in, euroswitch and fog harness and Pemium 7 hu. Did all the work myself except the windshield and paint on the tin with help from a Bentley manual and forum members. So, Im proud of my humble entry!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

donnieray,

Here's to you, :beer:


----------



## donnieray (Sep 23, 2010)

:beer: Cheers!


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

this is a pretty old picture. got some nice new plans AND new wheels for this coming spring


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Alphards always look great on Mk5s. :thumbup:


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

timmiller05 said:


>


:thumbup: Nice looking JSW!


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Well this is what she use to look like after i dropped her and slapped on the wolfsburg grill and huffs and the custom cupra R lip:










I grabbed a set of RGRs and Ed's headlights:


























Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics... LED tails were just installed, I will update them shortly


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

DboyDub1 said:


> :thumbup: Nice looking JSW!


Thanks :beer:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

where did my center cap go? ughhh


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

^^How much do you really love that sri? :sly:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

timmiller05 said:


> ^^How much do you really love that sri? :sly:


I love it soo much that I average about 20mpg because the pedal is always mashed


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> I love it soo much that I average about 20mpg because the pedal is always mashed


:laugh: sames here just to hear the noises it makes


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Sure, I'll play.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

I see a gas pump


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

A very, very old gas pump.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> I love it soo much that I average about 20mpg because the pedal is always mashed





nickbeezy said:


> :laugh: sames here just to hear the noises it makes


uggg....I really want one :banghead:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

timmiller05 said:


> uggg....I really want one :banghead:


it would be the ultimate addition to your JSW. That thing is a beaut by the way :thumbup:


----------



## VentoR6 (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> it would be the ultimate addition to your JSW. That thing is a beaut by the way :thumbup:


Thanks man, that and a turbo will eventually happen :beer:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

sleeper wagon :thumbup:


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i love the lightningt!!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> i love the lighting!!


Fixed that for ya  Send that from the Sensation?


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

i wouldnt have lit up the civic but thats just me


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Fixed that for ya  Send that from the Sensation?


lol... i was drinking coffee...


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Great Shots! :thumbup:


----------



## VWReza (Aug 3, 2006)

just started hanging out in this section of the forums. MKV forum is full og GTI's w/2.0T's


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

jetta + rabbit


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

VWReza said:


> just started hanging out in this section of the forums. MKV forum is full og GTI's w/2.0T's


I agree...and I still want those wheels you are running :laugh: Sometime within the next 4 months hopefully.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

VWReza said:


> just started hanging out in this section of the forums. MKV forum is full og GTI's w/2.0T's


:wave: nice rabbit


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

My OEM+ Golf6










It's my daily, and the R32 is my toy. :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

some old pictures re edited


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Nick, your car is definitely one of the better Rabbits in this thread. :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i miss my jetta... lol


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Where is it?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Where is it?


im in domenican republic... lol. hence why im broke... lol

fun thing is that from fll, tickes were $180... the whole trip is with less than 500... i'll be back in fla on sunday (next week) at 10 pm.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> im in domenican republic... lol. hence why im broke... lol
> 
> fun thing is that from fll, tickes were $180... the whole trip is with less than 500... i'll be back in fla on sunday (next week) at 10 pm.


im so jealous. your in paradise right now


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Nick, your car is definitely one of the better Rabbits in this thread. :beer:


thanks buddy:wave: i still think it has a long ways to go b4 it can be said to be as one of the better ones

im a fan of your build as well:beer:

btw i followed your signature quote b/c it caught my attention and to my surprise i find that copycat thread :what: **** made my day:facepalm:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

a not so glamorous shot of my bumper after a 700 mile trip 
Lots of dead bugs...in March :what:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you havent seen what a lot of dead bugs are.

try driving in florida on a hot summer night, close to the evrglades.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

OK, I'll play now.

Just a few for now, gotta find the others I got.

2010 Setup - 18" BBS RS-GT / Caractere Front / GTI Skirts / Audi Style Headlights









2011 Setup - 17" BBS RS's /Shaved & Molded GTI Front, with molded Euro lip / TB Sideskirts / TB Quad Exhaust Rear









2012 Setup - 18" Lorinser LM6 8.5"F / 9.5"R / Jetta Front / TB Sides / TB Quad Rear
Pic will be up as soon as I get my wheels on


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## EuroTrade (Jul 24, 2011)

mkvi:laugh:


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

EuroTrade said:


> mkvi:laugh:


Yup, this is selling me on a blue mkVI jetta :thumbup:


----------



## Mikey_vr (Jan 6, 2007)

GTACanuck said:


> OK, I'll play now.
> 
> Just a few for now, gotta find the others I got.
> 
> ...


Looking good Jordan... Hopefully I can post in this thread again once I get my life back together.:laugh::wave::thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Mikey_vr said:


> Looking good Jordan... Hopefully I can post in this thread again once I get my life back together.:laugh::wave::thumbup:


Thanks Mikey! I really hope to see you get your accident stuff sorted out and you in a new ride soon!


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

H2O wheels...










Wheels will be way different come SOWO


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Ill play


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Dyno it. :thumbup:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

*What sort of signals are you giving off?*











:laugh:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

:what:


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

itskohler said:


> Dyno it. :thumbup:


Mine? Already done.....


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

If lowering your pants means you're ready for penetration, what does lowering your car signal your readiness for?



Fudgey Memory said:


> :laugh:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Dude. HAHAHA!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

RedRumGTI said:


> Ill play


redrum, your car is looking good:thumbup: im digging that euro from bumper. and textured votex lip> all.

your car looks good and performs. :beer:


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

nickbeezy said:


> redrum, your car is looking good:thumbup: im digging that euro from bumper. and textured votex lip> all.
> 
> your car looks good and performs. :beer:


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

sure is!


----------



## BJR1983 (Feb 11, 2012)

Crappy updated pics!


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

both are 2.5s
mines on the left


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks good dude! :thumbup:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

i see some nice 2.5's!


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.snopes.com/risque/homosex/sagging.asp

:screwy:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Badgeless rabbits make my pants happy. Great looking ride.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

I can finally post up a picture of my2.5T.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup: engine bay pics!!??


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

timmiller05 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: engine bay pics!!??


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

^^sweet baby jesus....integrated engineering valve cover and it's perfect!! :beer:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

i just watched a sweet video of that car on my facebook page


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

timmiller05 said:


> ^^sweet baby jesus....integrated engineering valve cover and it's perfect!! :beer:


 Yeah, valve cover and some wire/hose tuckage will happen sooner then later.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I can finally post up a picture of my2.5T.


 Woah a 2.5t?! Nice man thats awesome, can you pm me how much it costed id like one of those


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> i just watched a sweet video of that car on my facebook page


 Also just watched this on the BFI site. Very cool video!! I want to hear more turbo though opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

timmiller05 said:


> ... I want to hear more turbo though opcorn:


 Dedicated driving videos shot with our GoPros coming soon! 
Waiting on clutch break-in and leaves on the tree.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Give me your turbo. 

Thanks


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Dedicated driving videos shot with our GoPros coming soon!
> Waiting on clutch break-in and leaves on the tree.


 Sweet! If only my damn motorcycle would sell I could join the club :facepalm:


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

Just bought a dslr, had it a week, only remotely decent shot so far, lol


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

2tnicrbbt said:


> Just bought a dslr, had it a week, only remotely decent shot so far, lol


 Very nice! What wheels/rubber you running?


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

sawblades 17x8.5/9.5 205/45 215/45's et 36 front et 30 rear. :beer:


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

If anyone is looking for a 2.5L beetle engine cover.... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5623669-2.5L-beetle-engine-cover


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

*More*

http://gallery.me.com/timmy?view=grid#100359&bgcolor=black&view=grid 

:screwy:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

does it qualify?? that my jetta anyways...


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

darkorb said:


>


 Looking good Rob! :thumbup::thumbup: 


Got my new rollers on


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

looks sick jordan! 

are those the wheels that lee wanted to run a long time ago?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah they are. He never picked them up from the guy. 

He has my RS-GT's now anyways. It's all good


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Man you guys in the GTA are making me so jelly. They just started sweeping our streets so I can't put my new wheels on for another few Weeks.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Looking good Rob! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> Got my new rollers on


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

timmiller05 said:


>


 I have always had a special spot for wagons. Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## BJR1983 (Feb 11, 2012)

Tried my hand at some evening/low-light shots. I'm still learning lol


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

not much of a photographer:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Whats up with that mk4 with mk5-ish tails? Looks hideous


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

TrillyPop said:


> Whats up with that mk4 with mk5-ish tails? Looks hideous


 It is a City Golf.


----------



## Somewhiteguy (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's a few quick pictures of my car. But it would look a lot nicer with a C2 SRI (Only a few weeks left till I order it!).
Visual plans for this year Thunderbunny side skirts and Votex front lip.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

Somewhiteguy said:


> Here's a few quick pictures of my car. But it would look a lot nicer with a C2 SRI (Only a few weeks left till I order it!).
> Visual plans for this year Thunderbunny side skirts and Votex front lip.


Lookin good! Jabbits


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

Just passing through


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Somewhiteguy said:


> Here's a few quick pictures of my car. But it would look a lot nicer with a C2 SRI (Only a few weeks left till I order it!).
> Visual plans for this year Thunderbunny side skirts and Votex front lip.


Looking mint as always Steve! See you at the meet Wednesday?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Looking mint as always Steve! See you at the meet Wednesday?


Where do you guys meet up?


----------



## Somewhiteguy (Mar 14, 2012)

DerekH said:


> Where do you guys meet up?



We meet at the lone star in Brampton at 410 and queen. Starts around 8 ish and finishes around 12 most of us go in for food but some do stay outside. Its grown into a pretty big meet usually about 10-15 people.



Don't worry Ill be there who can pass up Dubs, food, and beer?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Somewhiteguy said:


> We meet at the lone star in Brampton at 410 and queen. Starts around 8 ish and finishes around 12 most of us go in for food but some do stay outside. Its grown into a pretty big meet usually about 10-15 people.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Ill be there who can pass up Dubs, food, and beer?


I'll try to make it out some time, not gonna happen this week but maybe next week. You guys should come to our thursday night meetings at bayview and sheppard. We will probably be switching over to the krispy kream meet in not too long as well.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

Somewhiteguy said:


> We meet at the lone star in Brampton at 410 and queen. Starts around 8 ish and finishes around 12 most of us go in for food but some do stay outside. Its grown into a pretty big meet usually about 10-15 people.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Ill be there who can pass up Dubs, food, and beer?


Who meets up there?


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## VWReza (Aug 3, 2006)

removed my rear perches today


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Noticed I don't have any pictures up on here. Here are some crap cell phone pics. I'll be going low in April and will take some proper shots.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Cant wait to whore here with my bagged mk6 hahaha


----------



## Brazenass (Dec 12, 2011)

Here's mine. Just springs, may eventually go to coils. Waiting for my skirts to arrive...


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

What springs are you running>


----------



## Brazenass (Dec 12, 2011)

itskohler said:


> What springs are you running>


WRD, with stock shocks.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

KAKASHIxRABBIT said:


> Noticed I don't have any pictures up on here. Here are some crap cell phone pics. I'll be going low in April and will take some proper shots.


love the color with those black wheels. thinking about going with darker wheels. kind of gives it a menacing look.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Brazenass said:


> WRD, with stock shocks.


WRD, word. ha.

What's the drop? That looks good.


----------



## Brazenass (Dec 12, 2011)

Fudgey Memory said:


> WRD, word. ha.
> 
> What's the drop? That looks good.


Around 1.5 in the front, 1.7 in the rear. Certainly not "slammed", but low enough for me.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Brazenass said:


> Around 1.5 in the front, 1.7 in the rear. Certainly not "slammed", but low enough for me.


Drivers Gear here. 1". I kind of wish I'd gone 1.5". But it's good.


----------



## DirtyCandy (Nov 23, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

Quick outing with a cheap camera, and a revised look.


----------



## Brazenass (Dec 12, 2011)

Is that a vinyl roof?


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

Brazenass said:


> Is that a vinyl roof?


yes. 3m Di-noc


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

DirtyCandy said:


> :wave:


Whoring with his gti, haha


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Instagram arrived on Android.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Washed it after lowering my buddy's GTI.


























And yes, hood notch getting filled soon.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

And lower it to pull those wheels off :thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> And lower it to pull those wheels off :thumbup:


you don't like the wheels?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> you don't like the wheels?


I don't think thats what he is trying to say. IMO those wheels look dope. But with the stretch and poke effect going on there, it would be better suited if the car was dropped a bit more.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> you don't like the wheels?


I can't even tell what they are. I'm just saying that width and offset looks odd with gap...


----------



## FataMorgana (Oct 11, 2006)

Sent using flux capacitor.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I can't even tell what they are. I'm just saying that width and offset looks odd with gap...


ohhh ok. They are CCW LM20s. I'm looking into getting a set for myself soon


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah, fitment is deece for a spring drop, it doesn't look terrible, but doesn't look great IMO. I'm going to piece together an air setup over the summer with plans of a winter install. They are a bit aggressive for a cup kit, but I found em for too good of a deal to pass up!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> I don't think thats what he is trying to say. IMO those wheels look dope. But with the stretch and poke effect going on there, it would be better suited if the car was dropped a bit more.


Yea I agree, it would definitely look a lot better if it was sitting nice and low with the stretch :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Jimmy, empty your inbox.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

lessthanalex said:


> Washed it after lowering my buddy's GTI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice wheels, what are those??


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

pennsydubbin said:


> ohhh ok. They are CCW LM20s. I'm looking into getting a set for myself soon


:thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> Yeah, fitment is deece for a spring drop, it doesn't look terrible, but doesn't look great IMO. I'm going to piece together an air setup over the summer with plans of a winter install. They are a bit aggressive for a cup kit, but I found em for too good of a deal to pass up!


No way, a cup kit would be perfect... Just a degree of negative camber out back if needed. Any side and rear shots?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll get some more next week at our weekly meet. Right now I'm sitting at about 24.75" FTG all around. When I last got an alignment done the rear should be about -1.5* of camber. Here are a couple shots from my tablet.










Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Do you have a close-up pic from your roof and the vinyl?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

That 2.5 swap is sex.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

My other ride. :thumbup:


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

itskohler said:


> My other ride. :thumbup:


 Your Navigation tells a different story, but What part of Texas?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I used to live in Dallas. I'm in the Coast Guard so I get to keep my Texas residency. 

Rowdy, loud, and proud.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

my neighbor and I. today i helped him installed some parts:beer: 
 
i also got some interior parts 
 
engine bay 
 
 

i think its time to do some wire tucking and bay cleaning


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> i think its time to do some wire tucking and bay cleaning


 good luck! 

on top of it all, you are going to need a LOT of patience!


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> my neighbor and I. today i helped him installed some parts:beer:
> 
> i also got some interior parts
> 
> ...


 whats that little p-flow up top? and where did you get that chrome motor cover ?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

juldupp said:


> whats that little p-flow up top? and where did you get that chrome motor cover ?


 that is the bluewater/ integrated engineering valve cover and that is a breather filter 

https://bwperformance.com/products/billet-accesories/bluewater-performance-vw-25l-billet-valve-cover


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

nickbeezy: Car looks good inside n out, the bay looks like you already cleaned it a little bit!:thumbup:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Love the steering wheel.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

DrivenAllDay said:


> nickbeezy: Car looks good inside n out, the bay looks like you already cleaned it a little bit!:thumbup:





Fudgey Memory said:


> Love the steering wheel.


 thanks fellas


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> thanks fellas


 Is that steering wheel aftermarket? Details :thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Is that steering wheel aftermarket? Details :thumbup:


 Its Euro OEM steering wheel. I saw someone selling them brand new in the FS section for I think around 350? Not quite sure.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

http://euroimagetuning.myshopify.com/collections/interior/products/mk5-euro-steering-wheel


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Car looks good, beezy. :thumbup:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> http://euroimagetuning.myshopify.com/collections/interior/products/mk5-euro-steering-wheel


 Need one for Mk6! That is really sharp.


----------



## DirtyCandy (Nov 23, 2010)

juldupp said:


> Whoring with his gti, haha


 It's a golf


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

from dod5! lots of new stuff coming in


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Update after GTI brake job and caliper paint: 








[/url] 
P1080490 by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr 

 
P1080485 by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr 








[/url] P1080486 by Mean_Jetta, on Flickr[/IMG] 

[/IMG]


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

alwaysdutch said:


> Do you have a close-up pic from your roof and the vinyl?


 the only two that I have.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

DrivenAllDay said:


> the only two that I have.


 Did you take out the antenna base? Or did you go the easy route and just push it under the gasket?


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

itskohler said:


> Did you take out the antenna base? Or did you go the easy route and just push it under the gasket?


 I removed the antenna, I'm not sure you could go over the antenna without it looking like you went over the antenna!!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

There's a DIY out there that someone made where they were able to stretch it over the lip, then push it under. It doesn't look too bad, but the dude put a small tear in the vinyl. 

Looks flawless. How did you do the rain gutters?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Found a use for that wack-ass jack that we get with our cars.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

itskohler said:


> There's a DIY out there that someone made where they were able to stretch it over the lip, then push it under. It doesn't look too bad, but the dude put a small tear in the vinyl.
> 
> Looks flawless. How did you do the rain gutters?


 Thanks. 

Yeah, always the risk of tearing, and I wouldn't have been happy with even a small tear. 

I used painters tape like pen stripping tape, and a razor blade, making sure to keep the pressure as slight as possible.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

itskohler said:


> Found a use for that wack-ass jack that we get with our cars.


 That made me laugh. I felt a little guilty about using a jack to press mine in. Was one of the first things I did when I got my car so I lacked advice.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I didn't have any other choice. I had less than a foot to swing the hammer. But normal grease didn't do isht for me. I used garage door lubricant and it was like sliding your...foot into a new sock.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

itskohler said:


> I didn't have any other choice. I had less than a foot to swing the hammer. But normal grease didn't do isht for me. I used garage door lubricant and it was like sliding your...foot into a new sock.


 HA! Too true.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

socojoe


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> socojoe


 Clean.


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

I should put my car up here... brid $hit, pollen, dents and all. Oh, yes, and plenty of wheel gap as everything is completely stock. Putting my TT exhaust on tomorrow tho.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Castlesofsand said:


> I should put my car up here... brid $hit, pollen, dents and all. Oh, yes, and plenty of wheel gap as everything is completely stock. Putting my TT exhaust on tomorrow tho.


You have a mk6 or mk5?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Anile_eight said:


> Update after GTI brake job and caliper paint:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cars lookin clean man, deffinately digging those wheels/caliper combo. Something different is always good.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Yea, I like the yellow. I like the different look. Yea, all black isn't new, but I don't know of a jetta that looks like mine.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I like the wheel area, but the rest doesn't do it for me. If you do black out, you should do black out. Not black the tails, windows, and emblems and have stainless exhaust and chromw window trim Just looks weird IMO. 

But hey, my opinion doesn't mean a damn thing. :thumbup:


----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

juldupp said:


> You have a mk6 or mk5?


Mk5. Still waiting on the downpipe from RAI actually, so exhaust is still not done 

They are waiting on some flanges that should be there Monday. Thinking of just going to pick it up since its only a 30 minute ride from home. eace:


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

featured on adaptecs facebook=]










custom center caps =]


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

:heart: the color. 

Meh on the wheels. But I've never seen the obsession with 'em.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

What's on the custom centercaps?


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

thanks i love sawblades i maybe getting thicker adapters so i poke more in the rear

and center caps have the rabbit emblem on them


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

teejaybee said:


> thanks i love sawblades i maybe getting thicker adapters so i poke more in the rear
> 
> and center caps have the rabbit emblem on them


Nice. What you have to do is find a set of the rare 11" wide rear blades. I had them with my last set of blades.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

lol yeah right 11"s thats insane


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

11's have an offset of 36, not 56. not worth it.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

2tnicrbbt said:


> 11's have an offset of 36, not 56. not worth it.


I'm just saying.. he painted his car, so pull the rears a little and use a 15mm adapter. I couldn't run them max camber they poked about 1.25" I traded them for 9.5" 

What size rear spacers do you have? 25mm?


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

i have 20mm all around and im 9.5;s all around i may bump the rears to 25mm i think


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I'm just saying.. he painted his car, so pull the rears a little and use a 15mm adapter. I couldn't run them max camber they poked about 1.25" I traded them for 9.5"
> 
> What size rear spacers do you have? 25mm?


26mm's. would like to go bigger with a pull. but im tired of the mkv.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

colin give me your camber plates, and um everything till its stock =]


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

teejaybee said:


> colin give me your camber plates, and um everything till its stock =]


haha even though I am tired, I still love the car. :laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

2tnicrbbt said:


> 26mm's. would like to go bigger with a pull. but im tired of the mkv.


How many miles? I'm looking to get a black Rabbit.


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> How many miles? I'm looking to get a black Rabbit.


65,000 and counting.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

**** im at 108k:facepalm:


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

damn, yea mine is an 08.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

2tnicrbbt said:


> 65,000 and counting.


I'm at 75k an 08. If you sell let me know. I want a black mkv. Running numbers its gonna be cheaper to buy a black one and have two, than do what I have planned... Which is full color change and 3.6l swap. I just hate CW, biggest mistake choosing this color


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I'm at 75k an 08. If you sell let me know. I want a black mkv. Running numbers its gonna be cheaper to buy a black one and have two, than do what I have planned... Which is full color change and 3.6l swap. I just hate CW, biggest mistake choosing this color


how I feel about black, but I keep my paint pretty nice.


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

Black 07 bought new from dealer in DEC 06. Paint is still good looking even in the midwest. It's all about maintenance.


----------



## 2tnicrbbt (Jun 27, 2010)

^that bay looks great btw. :thumbup:


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

dieracks said:


>


What lights are those? I like them a lot!


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Sorry but imo, those lights are hideous... I think they're called S6 replicas... blah:what:


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

yeah mines an 08 too bought it used last year with 86k on it


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Castlesofsand said:


> What lights are those? I like them a lot!


They are Depot S5 replicas. Here's where to find them.

http://www.urotuning.com/shop/depo-style-ecode-smoked-projector-headlights-p-2295.html

Although I got mine off Ebay with an HID kit as well. :beer:


----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

dieracks said:


> They are Depot S5 replicas. Here's where to find them.
> 
> http://www.urotuning.com/shop/depo-style-ecode-smoked-projector-headlights-p-2295.html
> 
> Although I got mine off Ebay with an HID kit as well. :beer:


Sweet. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

aquino said:


> Black 07 bought new from dealer in DEC 06. Paint is still good looking even in the midwest. It's all about maintenance.


:banghead: Should have gotten a black one.


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

uhhh huh. mah baby


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

vwbiohazard said:


> uhhh huh. mah baby


Tight!:beer::beer:


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

dieracks said:


> Tight!:beer::beer:


Thanks!


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

vwbiohazard said:


> Thanks!


Sweet photo location also. You never see anyone photographing in front of a gothic style church with the big rosette window in the background! :beer:


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks again. and thanks to my buddy at Halcyonphoto.net for the shots. Im still waiting on some more with some cherry blossoms and some shots of my buddies white mk6 on beautiful rs's. Ill post some up here when I have them


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

Experimenting


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

ive been around the forums for a while but never really put up a pic in this section or a thread or even a post for that matter, just mostly on the golf/gti mk6 section. 

heres my 2.5L mk6 golf


----------



## tnvdubclub (Nov 21, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> :banghead: Should have gotten a black one.


 They almost got me sign for a TR one but I said.... no, find me black. :laugh: 

08' 92K miles. Can't see it but has GTI rear as well. Still a work in progress...


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

cruisin to show and go!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Burbank2broward said:


> ive been around the forums for a while but never really put up a pic in this section or a thread or even a post for that matter, just mostly on the golf/gti mk6 section.
> 
> heres my 2.5L mk6 golf


 :wave: 

see you tuesday!


----------



## Complications (Apr 23, 2012)

Brand new last week


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

holy 4x4 batman! lol 

But congrats on your new purchase! Have some fun!


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Burbank2broward said:


> ive been around the forums for a while but never really put up a pic in this section or a thread or even a post for that matter, just mostly on the golf/gti mk6 section.
> 
> heres my 2.5L mk6 golf


 Do you have a votex front lip?


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> cruisin to show and go!


 
I love your wheels :thumbup:


----------



## BJR1983 (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

juldupp said:


> Do you have a votex front lip?


 
nope. :thumbup:


----------



## 561golf (Aug 30, 2011)

still need new wheels


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

cbs_24 said:


> I love your wheels :thumbup:


 Where did you get that awesome lip?


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Where did you get that awesome lip?


 its a Votex Rep lip, got mine on GTI motorsports...fitment is decent, just took it off today to wetsand and spray it a little better then before to get it somewhat glossy:thumbup: 

you can get em cheaper off ebay..but not sure how that goes...


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> its a Votex Rep lip, got mine on GTI motorsports...fitment is decent, just took it off today to wetsand and spray it a little better then before to get it somewhat glossy:thumbup:
> 
> you can get em cheaper off ebay..but not sure how that goes...


 How much did you pay?


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

quick pic of me slaying "The Dragon"  








Notice how the compression almost makes it look lowered. 
More photos of the Wookies I chased are here: 
I only managed 350 miles out of that tank of gas


----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

my Hwhip


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

^ soo nice! great height. are you running a staggered set, or spacers in the rear?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## vDub624 (Oct 8, 2010)

LampyB said:


> ^ soo nice! great height. are you running a staggered set, or spacers in the rear?


 staggered 18x8.5 fronts et35 and 18x9.5 rears et 38


----------



## aufmitterspeil (Jun 24, 2008)

WOW nice car :thumbup:


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

_MG_7145 by skidplate09, on Flickr 
 
_MG_7148 by skidplate09, on Flickr 
 
_MG_7173 by skidplate09, on Flickr 
 
_MG_7159 by skidplate09, on Flickr


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

winner's color!  

looks good.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

new wheels content: 
18*8 et 42--R8 replicas. 

i chose 42 instead of 35 because i now can turn faster and not worry about ever rubbing.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

^ What happen to your fender?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> ^ What happen to your fender?


 lol, a truck at the old office... it suks... 

i've never wanted to make a claim for it...


----------



## Bizborky89 (Sep 23, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


>


 :thumbup: $$$ :thumbup:


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

what is that white car?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

City Golf I'm pretty sure its a Canadian thing.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> City Golf I'm pretty sure its a Canadian thing.


 Haha, def a Canadian thing. That's all I saw them driving around when I was up in Montreal


----------



## pk300 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Brazenass (Dec 12, 2011)

Untitled by brazenass, on Flickr


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

A few new shots from my digital slr (cell phone camera lol) new wheels shined up








Holy wow it rained so much last night
Torrential down pour up here in WA...cleaned car lasted 2 hours
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> City Golf I'm pretty sure its a Canadian thing.


Hahaha yeah, we got those here. At least the rabbit isnt at the bottom of the food chain here. lol


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Bizborky89 (Sep 23, 2011)

^haaawwwwttt


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Some from a meet last night.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

lessthanalex said:


> Some from a meet last night.


Wow your bay is awesome!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks, I like it. It needs an intake mani to really finish it up.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Manifold? You mean downpipe?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

No, like a United Motorsport intake manifold. It would go to the right where that ugly black one is now.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

juldupp said:


>


Holy low batman! That's dope!


----------



## Senor Sneaky (Jun 4, 2011)

Fill me up


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


>


Tighten that -AN fitting :thumbup:


----------



## gregc801 (Dec 25, 2004)




----------



## IggytheTiggy (Feb 18, 2011)

I know, more low, more this more that, its all in the works...LOL gotta get some major medical stuff out of the way then the project and the fun begins...


----------



## Justin14 (Jan 8, 2012)

As a prospective future owner, I'd just like to add this thread is great.

ALL of the MK6 areas are full of nothing but GTI's and it good to see some actual Golfs.


PS- GTI owners seem to be pic whores!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

iPhone photo after I washed it the other day.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

I am now obligated to whore out some photo's of my Rabbit from SoWo and the cruise


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

damn that is low!


----------



## cstjetta (Jan 28, 2004)

digging the rolling shot of those wheels.:heart:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

GTACanuck, did you buy your car with the charactere front bumper on it with the "S5 look" headlights, on fks with fake bbs? If so, I'm friends with the guy who sold you the car.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

Pretty sure he bought the bumper and headlights after, not with the car.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> GTACanuck, did you buy your car with the charactere front bumper on it with the "S5 look" headlights, on fks with fake bbs? If so, I'm friends with the guy who sold you the car.


Nope, bought the car new from the dealership. S5 headlights and caractere bumper were on it for only 1 summer. And now the only thing rep on my car is the center caps 



darkorb said:


> Pretty sure he bought the bumper and headlights after, not with the car.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

^^ Beauty! Love the Wolfsburg/R-line combo and definitely those Snowflakes!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Jetta does look good. Your from Bethlehem eh, another local dubber. Havent seen you on the forums very much.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Nothing special really. Black upper grille will be installed shortly and I'm thinking of the Hella blackout lights as well.


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> ^^ Beauty! Love the Wolfsburg/R-line combo and definitely those Snowflakes!


:thumbup::thumbup: Gracias.



tay272 said:


> Jetta does look good. Your from Bethlehem eh, another local dubber. Havent seen you on the forums very much.


PA all the Way! :thumbup: :beer:

One more chance to whore


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

whos this?? i took the pic and liked the car.. but saw no owner


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> whos this?? i took the pic and liked the car.. but saw no owner


I like the bay, what are the mods on this one?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

juldupp said:


> I like the bay, what are the mods on this one?


i spy a BFI stage 2 motor mount, SRI, carbonio, washer neck delete, some wire tuck, and PBR oil cap:laugh::beer::beer:
clean bay.

could have other bolt ons as well. just cant see from that angle


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> whos this?? i took the pic and liked the car.. but saw no owner


 Was it black on bags, with white sawblades?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Was it black on bags, with white sawblades?


 dont remember.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

A couple pictures I snapped today


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

All that needs is skirts and a painted rear lower...then...call it done!

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Was it black on bags, with white sawblades?


 Looks like it might be united grey or sage green but im leaning towards UG.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> All that needs is skirts and a painted rear lower...then...call it done!
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 

Thanks man. Thats the plan...:thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Both of my Rabbits side by side


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

You are such a slut Rob. 

Ride looks good :thumbup:


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

DerekH said:


> You are such a slut Rob.
> 
> Ride looks good :thumbup:


 
:laugh: Thanks! 

Haven't seen you in a while!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

darkorb said:


> :laugh: Thanks!
> 
> Haven't seen you in a while!


 Yeah, been busy with work and having some car problems. I think i have everything sorted now and i'm going to try to make it out to KK tomorrow if its nice. 

Also, diggen the blue and the fitment. Wouldn't mind seeing more angles


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

teejaybee said:


>


 Dude I cannot get over that color. That blue just looks amazing. Great color choice man. :thumbup:


----------



## Mistar1209 (Jan 25, 2012)

I've tried a couple of times to post a pic of mine on here. Obviously this noob is doing something wrong. Any advice?


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

tay272 said:


> Dude I cannot get over that color. That blue just looks amazing. Great color choice man. :thumbup:


 thanks man i sadly bent my pasenger finder and burnt through but its getting some more body work done before h2oi shaved doors / antenna/ sideskirts with a full respray this time with a more expensive clear coat =]


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Just installed the splash guards today. Also have smoked side markers. 



















And yeah... that's the stock spring height. Ugh.


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

Mine...

















Mods: APR 91';carbonio;BSH Dogbone;magnaflow catback; eibach sportlines; vag'd; debadged; paint; stereo; spherical mirror; clear corners... Probably a few other can't think of...


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Gunbu said:


> Just installed the splash guards today. Also have smoked side markers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 With the splash guards it actually doesn't look half bad at that height (in a Golf Country kind of way). :thumbup:


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

teejaybee said:


>


 Beautiful car. Out of curiosity is that an OE European bumper or the aftermarket one sold through ECS? Thinking about the cover sold by ECS but after working in insurance claims for so long I am really skeptical of fit and finish of aftermarket parts.


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

A1an said:


> With the splash guards it actually doesn't look half bad at that height (in a Golf Country kind of way). :thumbup:


 Yeah I feel like I'm driving an AMC Eagle! :laugh:


----------



## Mistar1209 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Here's mine*

Quick cell phone shot


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

A1an said:


> Beautiful car. Out of curiosity is that an OE European bumper or the aftermarket one sold through ECS? Thinking about the cover sold by ECS but after working in insurance claims for so long I am really skeptical of fit and finish of aftermarket parts.


 thanks! and its a OE euro bumper i got through a local dealer ( aptuning) but i also shaved the bumper and molded a stock front lip


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

teejaybee said:


> thanks! and its a OE euro bumper i got through a local dealer ( aptuning) but i also shaved the bumper and molded a stock front lip


 nice and very unique!:thumbup:


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

thanks appreciate it stay looking for pictures theres a show this sunday =]


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

will do. this time of the year there are shows and gtg's every week. i have one to prepare for one later today. but here is a pic from 3 weeks ago 









and then one from helen ga 

 
SOWO 2012 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

gah bags =P my old lady said i need to bag mine but i cant bring myself to spend that much im just stoked to pick up my eurojet headers/testpipe later today but i need to get to sowo next year


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

teejaybee said:


> gah bags =P my old lady said i need to bag mine but i cant bring myself to spend that much im just stoked to pick up my eurojet headers/testpipe later today but i need to get to sowo next year


 i was lucky enough to piece together a kit myself on a budget that is a fraction of what bagriders or ecs sells. 
i try to buy from the classifieds like how i want that evo header that is 1/2 price off 

im stoked you got the eurojet piece. do you have any other mods? be sure to take vids:laugh:


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

nope engine is all stock but i wont put the headers/testpipe on till december for a few reasons, 
1) its a xmas/bday gift from the girlfriend 
2) i plan to get a short ram evoms prolly 
3) i dont want to run the headers/testpipe with out a tune 
4) i want to install short ram and headers at the same time then get a tune so i dont run rich or ruff and it gives me time to save up 
5) im respraying the car the same color but shaving the doors antenna and skirts off and using a higher grade clear coat =] (last part is before h2oi)


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

After a quick wash...


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Friend got a bunch of shots from a meet May 27th, just had to share. Stoked for moar lowzzz this weekend.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> Friend got a bunch of shots from a meet May 27th, just had to share. Stoked for moar lowzzz this weekend.


I want your rims


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Cannot has. :laugh:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Mistar1209 said:


> Quick cell phone shot


Saw your from Breinigsville, I use to work at the Wawa right on Rt.100 and Schantz Rd. Never seen your car around yet tho, looks pretty nice. I work at the one on Hamilton Blvd now right down the road from Dorney.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> I want your rims


I want that truck. :heart:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

So stoked, friend who shot those has said that as soon as I moar low we're doing a full rig shoot on it. Guess it's good that he needs pictures for his new site he's started. In case anyone wants to see his work, Darkside

He's gonna have some Wuste pictures going up very soon as well.


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## Malelion (Jun 6, 2012)

xxKurt85xx said:


> The engine bay now has the battery cover and fuse box color matched, R8 coolant cap as well as oil cap and also black anodized washer fluid cap.


How did you delete the stock intake? I've been wanting to do this for so long but there's that sensor with the number 7807168 on it. What did you do with that?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

...I don't even know what you're asking...


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Malelion said:


> How did you delete the stock intake? I've been wanting to do this for so long but there's that sensor with the number 7807168 on it. What did you do with that?


You need an aftermarket intake (neuspeed, bsh, evoms,etc) which gets rid of stock intake and will allow you to remove engine cover.

Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

After you get an intake, all that us used for a new engine cover is the new beetle cover.and that sensor is either the maf which goes in the intake line, or its the ait sensor which would just be placed safely in the bay away from moving parts.I didn't check the part number you've posted, but regardless get an intake and the whole engine cover can be tossed
Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## ddriver3487 (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

A couple recent shots...


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

mjb8482 said:


> A couple recent shots.


I love that steering wheel... where and how much?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

It's an eos Wheel.European version.

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

cracKness said:


> I love that steering wheel... where and how much?


Euro Image Tuning, $300

SO much better than the plastic one the car came with. Totally worth the price.


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the link.... something to think about, though a little pricey.

My stock rabbit wheel is literally disintegrating more and more each day. Damned thing is made out of foam with some sort of coating that wears away as time goes by. Might have to go the same way you did if the cover offered by Redlinegoods isn't priced reasonably (and actually goes for sale). I have one of their leather shift boots and it's tits, but i've been waiting since Nov. of last year for them to release the steering wheel cover they announced.

At this point, seeing how there's a small hole in my steering wheel, I wonder if i'm just better off replacing the damned thing :/


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

cracKness said:


> Thanks for the link.... something to think about, though a little pricey.


it is actually very cheap considering that they are listed for like $1k
i also pulled the trigger on these a while back, and they material is higher quality and feels great.:thumbup:

perfect upgrade for those who dont have buttons in their steering wheels


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

nickbeezy said:


> it is actually very cheap considering that they are listed for like $1k
> i also pulled the trigger on these a while back, and they material is higher quality and feels great.:thumbup:
> 
> perfect upgrade for those who dont have buttons in their steering wheels


This:thumbup:. My old one was also disintegrating and it was driving me nuts. :banghead:

Next I need to get rid of the plastic shift knob.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

mjb8482 said:


> A couple recent shots...


Deffinately plan on getting one of these wheels soon. It just looks like it would be so comfy to grip. Is it pretty squishy when you grab it or is the material stiffer and only semi-pliable? Thats the only thing holding me back right now and I want input from someone who has one before I drop the money on it.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

tay272 said:


> Deffinately plan on getting one of these wheels soon. It just looks like it would be so comfy to grip. Is it pretty squishy when you grab it or is the material stiffer and only semi-pliable? Thats the only thing holding me back right now and I want input from someone who has one before I drop the money on it.


Its really firm and thick--hardly any squish at all. I'd say similar feel to the GTI/GLI steering wheel.


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

nickbeezy said:


> it is actually very cheap considering that they are listed for like $1k
> i also pulled the trigger on these a while back, and they material is higher quality and feels great.:thumbup:
> 
> perfect upgrade for those who dont have buttons in their steering wheels


Holy crap... didn't know that.

I did see people asking around 300 for a used GTI wheel in the forum, so for 300 that wheel is a deal. Though still a bit more than I want to spend on a steering wheel right now lol...

This is mainly why I hate my steering wheel:










But I love my shifter:










So it balances out . And a BIG thanks to [email protected] for giving me a deal I couldn't pass up on a replacement steering wheel.:thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

tay272 said:


> Deffinately plan on getting one of these wheels soon. It just looks like it would be so comfy to grip. Is it pretty squishy when you grab it or is the material stiffer and only semi-pliable? Thats the only thing holding me back right now and I want input from someone who has one before I drop the money on it.


 
the leather layer is nice and soft, i wouldn't say any part of the wheel is squishy, ts nice and firm. the OEM rabbit will is squishy IMO after switching. the groove lines and stitching's add to the texture as well as aesthetics. and the buldges on top of the wheel make the car feel sporty when driving spirited in some good turns.


im trying to go for the vw golf theme






pungo5 by Jared Houston, on [email protected]/6912221356/]P1020941[/url] by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

Heres mine. So far I've deleted the suitcase muffler and resonator with a straight pipe (still have cat and last muffler). I painted the grill to look like the Wolfsburg grill, and I've removed the pinstripe. I'll lower it way down the road, just not right now. 


Untitled by ForzaTuner, on Flickr


Untitled by ForzaTuner, on Flickr

And a sound clip. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fanEA8Qitm4


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Freshly lowered (a little too much). Front is gonna come up a 1/2" and lose the camber. Rear fitment is perfect.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

looks good. :beer:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> looks good. :beer:


Thanks man. I need to fix the front. I couldn't get the fronts disassembled before I installed them. Gotta take off and find a way to disassemble s that I can put the two locking collars back in up front. I'm a hair under 23" up front and 23.5" in the back


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Cult Classic 
 
IMG_20120624_101918 by DboyDub1, on Flickr


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

Still learning the new lens. Very hard when I've never shot with a 1.8 ever. 

 
DSC_0599 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

The Dust Bunny said:


> Still learning the new lens. Very hard when I've never shot with a 1.8 ever.
> 
> 
> DSC_0599 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr


 Does the Air Force not require a decal on your front windshield? When I was stationed in San Diego they made us put these MASSIVE DoD decals on our cars. The CG stickers are a lot easier to conceal. :thumbup:


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

They used to. Now here it's 100% ID check


----------



## randomhero9 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll play 07


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

P1030175 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I want a shaved grille and hood again.


----------



## randomhero9 (Mar 10, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> P1030175 by dhenr012, on Flickr


 I seriously love the look of your car


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> P1030175 by dhenr012, on Flickr


 Nick, every time you post your car I get jelly. I love the shaved front end.

Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I want a shaved grille and hood again.





randomhero9 said:


> I seriously love the look of your car





lessthanalex said:


> Nick, every time you post your car I get jelly. I love the shaved front end.


 
thanks for the love guys, i am going to switch things up a bit soon. 

one more with my friends 2.5l 

 
P1030300 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Had a shaved hood and grille, but traded the hood and sold the grille to Beaudenis I believe? Someone from Baton Rouge got it.. Want another, trying to pick up a fully shaved jetta bumper for 50$ 

Back in 09. Had a fill piece in the bumper lol


----------



## intanetfreak (Jun 7, 2012)

The Dust Bunny said:


> Still learning the new lens. Very hard when I've never shot with a 1.8 ever.


 :laugh: They take getting used to. Wait till you get a 1.4


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

new pic from last weekend at Cult Classic


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

20rabbit08 said:


> new pic from last weekend at Cult Classic


 Nice:thumbup:


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Someone forwarded me this today..


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## BJR1983 (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

ChrisW. said:


>


I like alot! Makes me actually want to entertain the new body style and swap the entire vehicle harness for the electro steering and the 09 motor and ecu! I think the mk6 looks soo much better than the mkv golfies!


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I like alot! Makes me actually want to entertain the new body style and swap the entire vehicle harness for the electro steering and the 09 motor and ecu! I think the mk6 looks soo much better than the mkv golfies!




Yeah, the rear bumpers are so much better on the 6's than the 5's stock.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

cbs_24 said:


> Yeah, the rear bumpers are so much better on the 6's than the 5's stock.


The styling is just worlds better.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Also may be the lack of rub strips on the door! I think I'm going to take mine off. Get white 4 door caps for the front bumper.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

That really does look great. Anybody who thinks the mk6 Golf is ugly needs their brain checked... I'm gonna hit the dealer and see how Mich of a raping they'll give me on a trade for a RS Mk6 Golf for my UG Rabbit. 

What are your rear wheel specs?


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Also may be the lack of rub strips on the door! I think I'm going to take mine off. Get white 4 door caps for the front bumper.




Yeah the first thing I did when I bought my Rabbit was get mine color matched. It made it look so much better IMO.


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey sorry if repost but what did you do for those buttons? (to dissable traction control etc.) Now that I think of it mine look kinda blank and lame by comparison and would like to fill them with something similar


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

That's my bunny!!!!! :laugh:

They're decals and as you can see, they match the car nicely. I got them from here:

http://www.aesthetic-creations.com/category.php?id_category=15


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

cracKness said:


> That's my bunny!!!!! :laugh:
> 
> They're decals and as you can see, they match the car nicely. I got them from here:
> 
> http://www.aesthetic-creations.com/category.php?id_category=15


Taaanks!
itll be a new addition to my bunny soon enough


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Recent shoot my friend did, I'm gonna whore these new ones all over the place...

Check out his site, it's pretty new right now, but they'll be adding more content frequently.
Darkside








.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice shots man! He does great work :thumbup: 

First shot would be awesome through a fish eye, and the last rolling wheel shot is $


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

DSC_0673 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr


DSC_0658 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr

Stock vs. Bags

DSC_0840 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Nice shots man! He does great work :thumbup:
> 
> First shot would be awesome through a fish eye, and the last rolling wheel shot is $


Thanks man! There are more on the site, didn't feel like posting them all. I feel like the car is finally coming together and headed in a proper direction.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> Thanks man! There are more on the site, didn't feel like posting them all. I feel like the car is finally coming together and headed in a proper direction.


Agree, looks good, the ccw's are on point


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

MK5golf said:


> Taaanks!
> itll be a new addition to my bunny soon enough



Send me three of em. I've always wanted them, but I'm not going to buy a $15 sheet of stickers when I only need three. I'll paypal you like $5.


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

cbs_24 said:


> Send me three of em. I've always wanted them, but I'm not going to buy a $15 sheet of stickers when I only need three. I'll paypal you like $5.


Ha k, when I order them (next week) ill figure it out (well keep in touch)... ive got first dibs tho!


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

MK5golf said:


> Ha k, when I order them (next week) ill figure it out (well keep in touch)... ive got first dibs tho!



Sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

DSC_0895 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr


DSC_0893 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr


----------



## PanzerVW (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

*While I was in Charlotte*

526162_10151009330525449_807927014_n by xlx_0siris_xlx, on Flickr

*Because racekor*

575558_10151064044750449_2115039732_n by xlx_0siris_xlx, on Flickr


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

side shot 3 by DboyDub1, on Flickr


Rear Shot by DboyDub1, on Flickr


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> Recent shoot my friend did, I'm gonna whore these new ones all over the place...
> 
> Check out his site, it's pretty new right now, but they'll be adding more content frequently.
> Darkside
> ...


:heart::heart:

That's it. I am not spending any more money and saving for a hood notch fill, finally. :laugh:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> :heart::heart:
> 
> That's it. I am not spending any more money and saving for a hood notch fill, finally. :laugh:


Me too. Definitely next on the mod list!

Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

SocoJoe said:


> :heart::heart:
> 
> That's it. I am not spending any more money and saving for a hood notch fill, finally. :laugh:


How much does such a thing usually cost?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

MK5golf said:


> How much does such a thing usually cost?


Between $300-$500.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ya its pricey. If you fill the notch yourself, buy the supplies it'll be like 200$. Most shops want to paint the entire hood. When I had mine done I filled it myself and it ran me almost 200 just for paint. Im thinking about doing it again on the new hood.


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

wow 5 bills! but it looks sooo clean! What to do?!!?!?!?!?!


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

depending where your at i can do it cheap after september =] paint and all


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Shot of the engine bay as it currently is.


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

MOAR PICTARS


DSC_1035 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr


DSC_1022 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr


DSC_1001 by ForzaTuner, on Flickr


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Holy wheel gap. You should probably do something about that...


----------



## The Dust Bunny (May 21, 2012)

You can help out with that


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Its weird seeing a stock height car, tbh. I see so many pictures of bagged and slammes cars that I forget what the stock ones look like. 

Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

facebook pics have ****ty quality


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Some recent ones from InstantlyCoolGram


----------



## mk5love0217 (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## d_soup (Aug 26, 2012)

How about my stock MKV Jetta I just picked up yesterday?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## rosado2165 (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## FataMorgana (Oct 11, 2006)

[Oo=w=oO] HTC One xXx


----------



## pk300 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

pic from a few years back... i was learning how to shoot on a canon film camera and the car was on coils.


rudee inlet 1 by dhenr012, on Flickr


rudee inlet 2 by dhenr012, on Flickr

edit: page 23 owned:laugh:


----------



## Bizborky89 (Sep 23, 2011)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Bizborky89 said:


> :heart::heart::heart:


one more throwback to show some love for my homie putting in work for uncle sam.
rangers lead the way!


P1020955 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Dunno if i posted it yet, but I like this shot


----------



## nj2.5 (Feb 2, 2011)

2011 5 speed

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

Not a lot of MK6 Jetta pics here, so here's mine 


DSC_7607 by lumanlan69, on Flickr


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

Just a quick pic, but this is it!










I know! Lower it! Lol. That's next!


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

IMG_2529fx1 by kueckerdj09, on Flickr


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

^ so nice 






summer and winter mode


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Some really nice cars and pics here.


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

My buddies and I at oktoberfest. props to BFI for the cover shot


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

*my 2008 rabbit*


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Both Skidplate and Tgreyt has my favorite Jetta.....I have some catching up to do, but at least I havet he color straight......


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Getting nostalgic about summer. Found this picture of a from a show this past summer.


----------



## silver golf (Feb 4, 2011)

MK5golf said:


> Hey sorry if repost but what did you do for those buttons? (to dissable traction control etc.) Now that I think of it mine look kinda blank and lame by comparison and would like to fill them with something similar


where can i get one of these shift knob its looks great


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Is an 8 ball shift knob

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

silver golf said:


> where can i get one of these shift knob its looks great


It's a re-purposed billiard 8-ball. I bought the ball new on ebay (not this seller, but something like this: 8 Ball Replacement), and drilled a hole in one of the 8s (has 2, on opposite sides of the ball).

The quick and dirty method: Towel wrapped around ball so only the side you want to drill is exposed + masking tape roll. The towel, wrapped around the ball, and then placed in the center opening of the masking tape roll (so it fits snugly) is a pretty good holder for the ball while you drill. Then you use a small bit to start it off, and then with progressively larger bits drill in to about half way (more or less depending on personal preference), up until you get to 15/32 (I have a set of drill bits, but I had to go out to Lowes and buy this bit on its own). 

I then used the chrome-ish ring from the oem shift knob (with an appropriately sized washer to keep it centered on the stick), the black plastic retainer thing to hold my Redlinegoods shift boot (held in place by a locking collar), and a little hot glue in the 8 ball shifter to keep it tight on the stick (use very little, unless you want to make it permanent - Hint: You don't want that). It's tight enough so that it doesn't move with spirited driving, but with a little force I can rotate it off.



TylerO28 said:


> Is an 8 ball shift knob
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


You can probably buy the same thing and save the time and work, but I made mine myself. :thumbup:


----------



## kolabur (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

summer 










winter :biggrinsanta:


----------



## KO-R32 (Feb 13, 2004)




----------



## Gatotsu77 (Jan 4, 2013)

Newbie here; been lurking for a little while, finally decided to register. There are a lot of VERY nice rides in here! I just picked up my 2010 Jetta 2.5 Limited Edition 2 weeks ago; 17k on the odo, CPO, 5MT, and I absolutely love it. I won't be able to justify spending money on mods in the next few months, but I'm strongly considering a Neuspeed P-flo as a birthday gift to myself. I live in CA, so want to go with a CARB exempt intake; not worth the hassle of reinstalling factory parts for smog then going back to the intake. :\

Without further adieu, here's my lovely new lady; certainly not as nice as you all have done, but give me some time and she'll come into her own.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome! That's a nice looking starting point


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome as well love the black jetta :laugh:, so with the limited edition how does the interior differ from the standard leather interior is it black as well?


----------



## Gatotsu77 (Jan 4, 2013)

While this photo may or may not showcase much, yes, she's got an all black leatherette interior. I haven't really tried any interior photos as of yet... I ought to get on that.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

My 2.5T Rabbit is for sale and I took some pictures of it..


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

MatthewJPhotography Shoot by kueckerdj09, on Flickr


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


>


Is that a 6 speed shifter or just an odd glare?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

PhAyzoN said:


> Is that a 6 speed shifter or just an odd glare?


6-speed. 
All of my VWs have had a golfball shift knob - usually a Kamei rubber knob though - and the Rabbit would be no different. 
It's just too bad the Mk5 unit was only offered with the 6-speed shift gate.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

DriveVW4Life said:


> 6-speed.
> All of my VWs have had a golfball shift knob and the Rabbit would be no different - usually a Kamei rubber knob though.
> It's just too bad the Mk5 unit was only offered with the 6-speed shift gate.



Yeah I think VW really dropped the ball on that one.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

cbs_24 said:


> Yeah I think VW really dropped the ball on that one.


double posting sucks

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

cbs_24 said:


> Yeah I think VW really dropped the ball on that one.


Did they drop the "golf" ball? 

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> Did they drop the "golf" ball?
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!



lol


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## 1.8terminator (Mar 24, 2011)

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

2007 VWRabbit HDR by Leo_Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

^^ Thats a sick photo! I really like that


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> ^^ Thats a sick photo! I really like that


X2

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Favorite mkv color right there


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> ^ Favorite mkv color right there


Damn straight!


----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)

my 08 POS


----------



## aquino (Mar 12, 2007)

^^Wow, nice job.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> ^ Favorite mkv color right there


That is not a color that VW carries is it? Man, that is an awesome look.....


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

alwaysdutch said:


> That is not a color that VW carries is it? Man, that is an awesome look.....


Yes it is or should I say was.

Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

We're supposed to get the green for the mk7 (rumor)


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> We're supposed to get the green for the mk7 (rumor)


Sage green? Dont know how i would feel about that, I like my unique color.

Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

vwluger22 said:


> Yes it is or should I say was.
> 
> Sent from a phone booth.


Color was replaced with that wine looking color.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> Sage green? Dont know how i would feel about that, I like my unique color.
> 
> Sent from a phone booth.


This green


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

:facepalm:. They can keep that color.


----------



## jsw_girl (Jul 31, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> This green


Not a huge fan of that green, but maybe it will grow on me


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

lots of nice cars in here. :beer:

P1030995 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

nice cars guys


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ya I'm a huge fan of that green


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ya I'm a huge fan of that green


Dat green doe. Hashtagsupertight****bro

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Not sure if serious or just trolling lol. 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

I love the color.


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm diggin' the pin stripe rabbitlvr


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

HollisJoy said:


> I'm diggin' the pin stripe rabbitlvr


can't tell if serious... anyways it's gone now this is the only half decent photo of it I could find


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

luckily parents r gone this week, gonna drive the Q5 to work instead of bald all season tire rabbit LOL


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

My '07 









Needs moar low of course...just waiting for the Koni's to arrive


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

burkedub711 said:


> nice cars guys
> QUOTE]
> 
> thats the only rabbit rear end ive ever liked. Nice and Clean!


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

so got into accident and broke 1 of my r-line grills

should i buy another set or get jetta fog grills?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

darkorb said:


> so got into accident and broke 1 of my r-line grills
> 
> should i buy another set or get jetta fog grills?


Rob, I kinda like the Jetta grilles for your car. Looks classy


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

image by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

Just put those on yesturday
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

A while back I got a winter shoot done. Here are the results.


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 27, 2012)

I can whore here too? Sweet haha
































Pre-wheels









Sent from the quad core monster in my pants


----------



## StL2.5 (Dec 21, 2011)

Here is my lightly modified Golf...


----------



## DreA6 (Dec 26, 2010)

just geting started. Picked her up a few days ago : )


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## StL2.5 (Dec 21, 2011)

FukenMKIII said:


> :beer::beer::beer::beer:


That looks amazing:thumbup:


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

got spacers


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

StL2.5 said:


> That looks amazing:thumbup:


much appreciated:beer:


----------



## Drew39 (May 4, 2012)

Summer 2012... getting ready for a little face lift come summer 2013


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

Better picture









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Drew39 (May 4, 2012)

Switch out the headlights for the Black Backing Headlights and tint the windows, will look clean :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Pic someone took of it


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

drew39 said:


> switch out the headlights for the black backing headlights and tint the windows, will look clean :thumbup:


do not listen to this!


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> do not listen to this!


lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

I plan to add tints. Not so much the black headlights.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Drew39 (May 4, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> do not listen to this!


Care to elaborate? A light tint would be nice to accent the rims. Maybe not the headlights with the white markers, plus i overlooked the chrome in the rims. But the OEM black housing headlights are nice and still have the chrome trimming.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Drew39 said:


> Care to elaborate? A light tint would be nice to accent the rims. Maybe not the headlights with the white markers, plus i overlooked the chrome in the rims. But the OEM black housing headlights are nice and still have the chrome trimming.


 Sure.... Slight tint, will look sharp... But black headlights just aren't right with a dark car that has dark WHEELS (not rims) why People think this "murdered out" look is still cool and/or relevant is beyond me. i would stick to OEM bi-xenons. But black housing headlights are just tacky. 

(this is simply my opinion... I think most people will agree with me though. However on the off chance someone doesn't...i was asked to elaborate as to why i thought that i did...) 

The OEM euro .:R tails that i have are even pushing it with the tinted look. But they are OEM and they have amber signals so i get a freebie on this one


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

This is too true and especially on black cars. You need contrast to add interest to the car and highlight/accentuate the body work, wheels, etc. By doing dark/black everything the car gets washed out in black which kills any flow created.


----------



## 65vdubin (Jan 9, 2011)

Couple pics of my ride nothing fancy just a daily driver. 
wheels: cc 17x8 et39 
susp: fk streetlines 
body:votex front, gli side skirts, tdi cup kit rear, polished bars, Canadian headlights.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice car man, looks super clean!


----------



## 65vdubin (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks man


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Mine


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Painted my Votex bumper's lower diffuser black yesterday...


----------



## Drew39 (May 4, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> Sure.... Slight tint, will look sharp... But black headlights just aren't right with a dark car that has dark WHEELS (not rims) why People think this "murdered out" look is still cool and/or relevant is beyond me. i would stick to OEM bi-xenons. But black housing headlights are just tacky.
> 
> (this is simply my opinion... I think most people will agree with me though. However on the off chance someone doesn't...i was asked to elaborate as to why i thought that i did...)
> 
> The OEM euro .:R tails that i have are even pushing it with the tinted look. But they are OEM and they have amber signals so i get a freebie on this one


 Thanks Tyler! Naw, I was just curious, I think everyone has a unique eye and taste for style, I just like hearing what everyone things... creativity makes the world go round. 

Though, OEM Bi-Xenons have a somewhat black housing backing. I do agree, murder out isn't the best, though there are OEM Hella versions that have a somewhat black housing... that was what I was initially referring too, they came stalk on the 07 Sport models with the body kits.


----------



## MaxMcnastyOg (Feb 9, 2013)

2.5 love


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

parking garage by timbo05, on Flickr 

 
DEPOT by timbo05, on Flickr


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

A few i snapped yesterday


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> A few i snapped yesterday


 Looks great. Why no lower grills though? Just trying to show off fmic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Drew39 (May 4, 2012)

timmiller05 said:


> DEPOT by timbo05, on Flickr


 Love the wagon/hatch back rim combo, looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

cbs_24 said:


> Looks great. Why no lower grills though? Just trying to show off fmic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


 Grills don't fit with the intercooler piping


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Drew39 said:


> Love the hatch back rim combo, looks great! :thumbup:


 Thanks :beer:


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

timmiller05 said:


> Grills don't fit with the intercooler piping


 Ah that makes sense then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rabbit 62052 (Nov 14, 2011)

Tim and Tyler your cars look amazing. Tyler those wheels look so right on your car. Wasn't a fan until now.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

timmiller05 said:


> parking garage by timbo05, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DEPOT by timbo05, on Flickr


 Beautiful, absolutely love it :heart:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

cbs_24 said:


> Looks great. Why no lower grills though? Just trying to show off fmic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2





rabbit 62052 said:


> Tim and Tyler your cars look amazing. Tyler those wheels look so right on your car. Wasn't a fan until now.


 Yeah grills are a no go with the large fmic, its a shame to because i really miss my euro 5bar set with OEM fogs...hopefully i can figure out a way to tuck everything in there once i get my new front bumper...

Thanks!i seriously love these wheels i was worried about them becoming super played out but so far I'm the only static guy rolling with 18x9.5"all around (afaik) glad i made you a believer


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> Yeah grills are a no go with the large fmic, its a shame to because i really miss my euro 5bar set with OEM fogs...hopefully i can figure out a way to tuck everything in there once i get my new front bumper...
> 
> Thanks!i seriously love these wheels i was worried about them becoming super played out but so far I'm the only static guy rolling with 18x9.5"all around (afaik) glad i made you a believer


 What kind of bumper are you going with? It looks awesome regardless. Sucks that you can't run your fogs though. If you wanna get rid of them let me know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

rabbit 62052 said:


> Tim and Tyler your cars look amazing. Tyler those wheels look so right on your car. Wasn't a fan until now.





kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Beautiful, absolutely love it :heart:


 Thanks guys :beer: 

Tyler, are you going on the Leavenworth drive? I really want to turbo my wagen, but also want an audi... I would love to check out your car a bit, maybe even get a little boost ride along


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

timmiller05 said:


> Thanks guys :beer:
> 
> Tyler, are you going on the Leavenworth drive? I really want to turbo my wagen, but also want an audi... I would love to check out your car a bit, maybe even get a little boost ride along


 What's the color?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

timmiller05 said:


> Thanks guys :beer:
> 
> Tyler, are you going on the Leavenworth drive? I really want to turbo my wagen, but also want an audi... I would love to check out your car a bit, maybe even get a little boost ride along


 Yeah I'm likely going to be there. Its hard to look that far ahead in my profession.but anytime you want a little ride let me know


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

cbs_24 said:


> What kind of bumper are you going with? It looks awesome regardless. Sucks that you can't run your fogs though. If you wanna get rid of them let me know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


 Just going to buy a new OEM Rabbit one again. But i want to cut it minimally. The Jetta front end has more room, but i like the bunny front...so its a tough one


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Put Golf R wheels on it temporarily


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Decided against the other wheels? I like those ones, look cool. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> Decided against the other wheels? I like those ones, look cool.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


 No those wheels are in my living room. Waiting on tires and adapters.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> Just going to buy a new OEM Rabbit one again. But i want to cut it minimally. The Jetta front end has more room, but i like the bunny front...so its a tough one


 I vote you stick with the rabbit bumper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

never really post in here, got this beauty the last day of 2012 and i love the 2.5 more than the 2.0t in my previous car. i dont plan on doing any mods engine-wise besides maybe an exhaust


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

cbs_24 said:


> I vote you stick with the rabbit bumper.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


 I tally your vote and think you rigged the election... Rabbit front end will stay


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Finally got a pic from the photo shoot...








Wide angle on a "closed highway"


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Finally got my Thunderbunny side skirts installed... 










Rear shot


----------



## Drew39 (May 4, 2012)

cbs_24 said:


> Finally got my Thunderbunny side skirts installed...


 :thumbup:


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

New wheels just in time for SoWo  
 
JMT Shoot by kueckerdj09, on Flickr


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Drew39 (May 4, 2012)

teejaybee said:


>


 Love the trimmed Rabbit bumper... also, the colour is fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## Metrea (Feb 5, 2013)

Heres mine... im still in the process of getting all the parts and putting them on


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

From a meet last weekend.


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

My daily driver


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Drew39 said:


> :thumbup:



:beer:


----------



## Shaffer199 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nothing special but lowered on st coils.








Have these but I need tires, hub centric rings, an lug bolts.. Haha


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Here's mine


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> What's the color?


Blue graphite metallic :beer:


----------



## TheJordanWhitten (Apr 27, 2013)

Nothing fancy...


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

^ All the black textured pieces tie in nicely man :thumbup: Have you tried it with a white grille?


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

I put my summers back on.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

TrillyPop said:


> ^ All the black textured pieces tie in nicely man :thumbup: Have you tried it with a white grille?


Thanks man! You mean the stock grill? Unfortunately I don't have it anymore. I sold it to fund other purchases.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Yea I'd like to see it with the stock grille but it looks great as is. The whole car just looks stout and meaty if you know what I mean :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

What wheels are these?


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Ccw lm20


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> Ccw lm20


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

TrillyPop said:


> Yea I'd like to see it with the stock grille but it looks great as is. The whole car just looks stout and meaty if you know what I mean :beer:


Thanks. I wish I had kept the stock grille. Definitely didn't get enough from selling it to really make it worth it.


----------



## Drew39 (May 4, 2012)

Getting Ready for Summer


----------



## DreA6 (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## intanetfreak (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

my US rabbit on european soil


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantomasz said:


> my US rabbit on european soil


That's awesome. Gotta feel cool to have a unique, rare car over there. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## miguelr (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm in Europe and I miss my car, so here are some from a few weeks ago:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


>





nickbeezy said:


>





TrillyPop said:


>


 Looking good, all three of you. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## miguelr (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

one of the wifes car from Cult Classic last weekend


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Those wheels!

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Anyone know where I could find new oem wheels for a good price? I currently have 17 inch Akiros and thinking about getting either different set 17 again or 18. Thanks in advance:wave:


----------



## intanetfreak (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Hopefully sells this week.


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

^ looks nice


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Anyone know where I could find new oem wheels for a good price? I currently have 17 inch Akiros and thinking about getting either different set 17 again or 18. Thanks in advance:wave:



Classified section or craigslist for sure.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Last picture of it


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

[/url] 
Untitled by jun_1.8T, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 27, 2012)

New wheels coming soon










sent from just the tip


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Some pics from my Instagram feed:


----------



## Drew39 (May 4, 2012)

Skaffles said:


>


 The Thunder Bunny Front looks great on the Jetta! :thumbup:


----------



## OMGitsDUBBER (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

TURNER TOWN by timbo05, on Flickr


----------



## MannysVw (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


>


Who are you and what have you done with nickbeezy's slammed rabbit.

Lookin good buddy. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> Who are you and what have you done with nickbeezy's slammed rabbit.
> 
> Lookin good buddy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


trollol

i keep getting approached by people asking about my rayskor when they see the meaty tires and the seats :laugh:


----------



## nick.mk5 (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

^looks good! but lower the front and itll look even better


----------



## nick.mk5 (Aug 9, 2013)

it will go lower once i get home. on thursday im driving from washington to wisconsin.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

At the illmotion Sunday school show. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MisfitJason (May 9, 2012)

Here's mine. Nothing fancy but I like her


----------



## ValidUsername (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miguelr (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

:thumbup: nice stache


----------



## Skrying87 (May 28, 2008)

The end of last year


Roller from earlier this year going to bugout in VA.


Another


My new shaved euro front


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

front lip molded?


----------



## Skrying87 (May 28, 2008)

teejaybee said:


> front lip molded?


yea its the cheap ebay one so it was easy to pull off and i was worried it would fall off so i had it molded to it.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Wolfenstein07 (Mar 10, 2012)

*2007 MKV Jetta 2.5L 5sp Wolfsburg Edition aka Wolfenstein*










http://i935.photobucket.com/albums/...0151607935696616_2032766547_n_zps54bbd4ba.jpg


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

RS :heart:


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

Driver's Edge event on May 18th 2013 at Texas World Speedway in College Station.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Wolfenstein07 said:


> http://i935.photobucket.com/albums/...0151607935696616_2032766547_n_zps54bbd4ba.jpg





DboyDub1 said:


> RS :heart:


#teamsilver :heart: :beer::beer:










Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Drew39 (May 4, 2012)

Fun in the Sun - T.O.


----------



## MannysVw (Apr 28, 2013)

What rear bumper is that?


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^that would be stock


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

my orange thing... :heart:


----------



## Drew39 (May 4, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> my orange thing... :heart:


I have to join you :thumbup: must be my dutch heritage... 



MannysVw said:


> What rear bumper is that?


Yup... Stock. Just a little easier on the eyes on black in terms of contrast.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Vagkraft 2013



















Toronto Motorsports Park 2013




























1 Random Photo


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I still can't believe how low your car is considering when you changed wheels you raised it like 2"+ :beer:


----------



## Drew39 (May 4, 2012)

GTACanuck said:


> Vagkraft 2013



:thumbup: Lovin the Vagkraft shots!


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> #teamsilver :heart: :beer::beer:


:thumbup: :beer::beer: :heart:CCW


----------



## Wolfenstein07 (Mar 10, 2012)

*Team silver*

Team silver ftw!!!


----------



## Wolfenstein07 (Mar 10, 2012)

*Lastest pic*


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm thinking about taking my cell phone photography pro, I promise I'll get real pictures one of these days. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

P1040701 by dhenr012, on Flickr


P1040742 by dhenr012, on Flickr


P1040688 by dhenr012, on Flickr


P1040690 by dhenr012, on Flickr


P1040626-2 by dhenr012, on Flickr


P1040632 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I got away from the 2.5 for awhile, but I'm back!

<img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3787/10021365703_4dc36de846_b.jpg" width="800" height="598" alt="CBBT">


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Back Shot*

2.5 :heart:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

madness maker said:


> few shots of my 2.5t golf


More of this!!!!!  Link to a build thread?opcorn:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

A shot of the wifes wagen 2.5 and my rabbit

Thinking about selling mine again this winter, just need something new to play with


10199417963_a2917fe66c_o by dsantimays, on Flickr


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

20rabbit08 said:


> A shot of the wifes wagen 2.5 and my rabbit
> 
> Thinking about selling mine again this winter, just need something new to play with
> 
> r


Say it ain't so? but If it is I know what those wheels would look great on...

BTW how is the chemical guys stuff holding up?


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

The combination is here Dutch, but in Atlanta,GA

Greyt, I think I liked your other wheels better, although the idea is interesting......


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> Say it ain't so? but If it is I know what those wheels would look great on...
> 
> BTW how is the chemical guys stuff holding up?


yeah man, think it's time to move on from the rabbit. Not really a rush to get rid of it but if the right buyer comes along. I'd just hate to see it get trashed by someone. 

And I LOVE the chemical guys stuff! The black light and V7 combination is amazing and so far, it's holding up great! I did wax the car again before H20i but it really didn't need it, it was just part of my prep for the show. I also picked up some glossworkz car wash a few weeks ago and that stuff is amazing with a foaming gun! There hasn't been a product of their's that I haven't been really impressed with yet.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah I have been impressed with the black light and v7 setup. Still beads water like it did 4 months ago when I first applied it. Will do another coat next week to get through the winter months. Also did the wife's jetta with it, stuff smells so yummy.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Couple from h2oi. 










Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## madman_sle (Jul 12, 2008)

Sold my mk4 Golf and picked up a 2011 about 3 weeks ago...loving it!!!


----------



## SGSII (Feb 10, 2013)

My 2.5... Currently looking into turbo kits if anyone can PM me and point me in the right direction...


----------



## nick.mk5 (Aug 9, 2013)

http://www.c2motorsports.net/index....category&virtuemart_category_id=29&Itemid=484


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I like going places in my 2.5L...


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

SGSII said:


> My 2.5... Currently looking into turbo kits if anyone can PM me and point me in the right direction...


I'd check out https://www.bwperformance.com in CO. or http://jdlautodesign.net/shop/vw-2-5l-turbo-kit JDL in AZ



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew39 (May 4, 2012)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I like going places in my 2.5L...


Love it!!!! Beauty! :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Drew39 said:


> Love it!!!! Beauty! :thumbup:


Thanks!

I'm going to be getting a new front bumper pretty soon to get a big fat intercooler into it.


----------



## DasBooot (Mar 15, 2013)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11406989483/" title="IMG_4971 by philcola, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2838/11406989483_2477eeec99.jpg" width="374" height="500" alt="IMG_4971"></a>


----------



## Odd_cylind3r (Dec 8, 2013)

new to forums figured I'd stop in this thread first. Heres a shot of my car at SEMA this year


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Wax-on cuz the wax wore off.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> xxx[/QUOTE]
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Looks so different not slammed


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

2.5L:heart:


----------



## DasBooot (Mar 15, 2013)

Too cold to put on the back rack! -30


----------



## Drew39 (May 4, 2012)

DasBooot said:


> Too cold to put on the back rack! -30


^ :thumbup:

Same ordeal in Ontario... too cold to change out the burnt out tail light.... been doing the 50/50 tail light drive for the past couple months! :facepalm:


----------



## DasBooot (Mar 15, 2013)

Drew39 said:


> ^ :thumbup:
> 
> Same ordeal in Ontario... too cold to change out the burnt out tail light.... been doing the 50/50 tail light drive for the past couple months! :facepalm:


I'm in Vaughan man this weather has been crazy!


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

Haven't posted here in a while :wave:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Reflex 2.5 said:


>


Get sideways :beer:


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ oh I did! :beer:
Spent a good 10-15 minutes skidding around the parking lot. Good lesson in car control for me.

Here's some of the aftermath:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Reflex 2.5 said:


> ^ oh I did! :beer:


Good man! :beer::beer:


----------



## DasBooot (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## GoliathRage (Dec 12, 2013)

Here she is


----------



## thetrueflip (Nov 15, 2013)

sorry for the poor quality, taken from my phone...


----------



## chezzestix (Nov 15, 2009)

Here it is looking stock as f***. Well except for the mild suspension.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

A summer pic from a couple years ago (I have since ditched the front plate). Here's to hoping the snow and salt go away soon! :beer:


----------



## mk5rabbit07 (Mar 20, 2011)

*my 07 rabbit*

my 07 rabbit at h2oi 2013


----------



## CharlesC (Jan 10, 2011)

*I'll play.*


Jetta by Charles Clay, on Flickr


Mark V Jetta by Charles Clay, on Flickr


Mark V Jetta by Charles Clay, on Flickr


VW Jetta by Charles Clay, on Flickr


----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## av-lachance (Mar 3, 2014)

*Here's my 2.5*


How she sat in the Fall of 2013


How she sits right now in winter mode


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Yeah, she's a dirty girl...










even gives the bike a ride :laugh:


----------



## Pit777 (Mar 22, 2014)

My jetta


----------



## Drew39 (May 4, 2012)

Pit777 said:


> My jetta


:thumbup: -- Clean! ... Was looking at the same colour for an R32. Beauty


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

CharlesC said:


> Mark V Jetta by Charles Clay, on Flickr


Looks nice - Passat B5 wheels? Do you have any profile shots?


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 27, 2012)

Here's a couple updated ones of my mkvi jetta


----------



## Drew39 (May 4, 2012)

Pit777 said:


> My jetta


Love this...  --- great job on the colour/tone accents!


----------



## zer0hz (Apr 1, 2014)

My Rabbit from like a year ago. It's the only picture of it I have on my Flickr. Not the best, but... "ehh"


----------



## boomanphoto (Aug 13, 2012)

Here's mine ic:


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

^^ Looks Good :beer::beer:


----------



## 2010golfmk6 (Aug 1, 2011)

My Golfic:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

imitenotbecrazy said:


> Here's a couple updated ones of my mkvi jetta


Now you need R brakes to complete that killer Jetta R look!


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 27, 2012)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Now you need R brakes to complete that killer Jetta R look!


Thanks! Lots of things I would like to eventually do to fulfill that blank spot in VW's lineup

sent from the new G Flex


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ car looks great!
Still trying to figure out why VW won't build a Jetta R myself…


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

my black 2.5 and friends gti


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

2010golfmk6 said:


> My Golfic:


Personally, I think our 2.5L Golfs should have come factory with better manifolds 6MTs and been branded as base GTIs. It'd be more reliable than the 2.0T...


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

were finally having warmer weather up here but heres a throwback to our first major snowfall


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

Everyone's cars are looking good! 










Sent from my bowl of rice using Tapatalk


----------



## two_point_five (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

two_point_five said:


> ic:
> 
> ic:
> 
> ...


Nice touch with the red lower grille accent! :thumbup:


----------



## Dingo8mibaby (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## W220s (Jul 8, 2011)

My girl 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 27, 2012)

Buddies took pics of it last night














































/whoring


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

imitenotbecrazy said:


> Buddies took pics of it last night
> 
> 
> 
> /whoring


Very Nice!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

P1050075 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

No more multi-piece wheels, but they're still BBS!

<img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5480/14130155621_66548f5fb8_c.jpg" width="800" height="450" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

My car on the dragon. Slayed the dragon 5 times lol


Sent from my bowl of rice using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Good looking exteriors gents! Let's see some engine bays!


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Good looking exteriors gents! Let's see some engine bays!


Instagram pics of my 2.5T during SRI & intercooler installation:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

mjb8482 said:


> Instagram pics of my 2.5T during SRI & intercooler installation:


Sex. Pure sex.


----------



## GoliathRage (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

miss both of these 









got ready for a beach trip this weekend...my daily beater 
and no, I didn't put all the stickers on the rack, po did. I don't normally use the rack, just put it on for the weekend.


----------



## Drew39 (May 4, 2012)

mjb8482 said:


> Instagram pics of my 2.5T during SRI & intercooler installation





Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Sex. Pure sex.


Double the sex there.... 

Question, what SRI system did you use? Doesn't look like C2. I am interested in going ahead with this, but I am in Ontario and not a fan of trying to sort of all the shipping challenges with C2 per say...


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Drew39 said:


> Double the sex there....
> 
> Question, what SRI system did you use? Doesn't look like C2. I am interested in going ahead with this, but I am in Ontario and not a fan of trying to sort of all the shipping challenges with C2 per say...


Thanks guys! :beer: 

It is the Integrated Engineering SRI. Unfortunately, they are out of Salt Lake City, so you will likely have the same issues with shipping...


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Drew39 said:


> Double the sex there....
> 
> Question, what SRI system did you use? Doesn't look like C2. I am interested in going ahead with this, but I am in Ontario and not a fan of trying to sort of all the shipping challenges with C2 per say...


Shipping my um manifold here was a bummer and pretty expensive. but there is a guy in Mississauga that can tune it for you. going there this weekend to get my sri tune.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

After wash + clay + compound, polish, & wax with da... no more spiderwebs yay!


----------



## mk31.9td (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Autocross action


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> Autocross action


good times....what event are you registered for next Joe? autox at pungo this weekend with ODR SCCA? i might miss that and just go straight to acu 4 next time on little creek.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

dhenry said:


> good times....what event are you registered for next Joe? autox at pungo this weekend with ODR SCCA? i might miss that and just go straight to acu 4 next time on little creek.


Working this weekend and then will be in MD for the next month of SCCA. 

Should be at every TSCC events though 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)




----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

^^^ Love it!:beer:


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Some pics from a shoot last weekend. Excuse the instagram filters. Can't remember my flickr password to upload the hi-res versions! 




























(btw the red thing is my horn.)


----------



## Drew39 (May 4, 2012)

A little summer revamping....


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

from a local show last weekend


----------



## Drew39 (May 4, 2012)

darkorb said:


> from a local show last weekend


Was sad to miss it this year due to being out of province for work... amazing weather compared to last year! -- glad to see it was a huge success! Nice looking rides!:thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

more autox pics from this past weekend of socojoe and I

https://flic.kr/p/o1E9jA 

https://flic.kr/p/nJiy7Z

https://flic.kr/p/o3yu4r

https://flic.kr/p/o1FmoL


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Pic is from a few months ago before winter mode, last cruise before i switched over.


----------

